# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Dans la srie c'est quoi ca ?

## ram-0000

Ce message reprend la liste de tous les dfis ainsi que les gagnants
Dfi  1 : The Apollo Guidance Computer  ::arrow::  AuteurDfi  2 : Alcatel SEM335/338 M/TC PRX451  ::arrow::  sevyc64Dfi  3 : Machine Enigma  ::arrow::  ToberDfi  4 : Calculatrice Curta  ::arrow::  straashaDfi  5 : Micro processeur 4004 Intel  ::arrow::  Auteur et WinjeromeDfi  6 : Obturateur Nikon du DS3  ::arrow::  tatayoDfi  7 : supercalculateur Tera 100 du CEA  ::arrow::  DevBaldwin et WinjeromeDfi  8 : Cartes perfores pour la machine analytique de Babbage  ::arrow::  Alvaten et NhapsDfi  9 : Manche  balai de MIG 29  ::arrow::  RazorflakDfi 10 : Un comparateur digital  ::arrow::  fredocheDfi 11 : L'ampoule de Thomas Edison  ::arrow::  AlvatenDfi 12 : La console de jeux Odyssey  ::arrow::  Alvaten et IperDfi 13 : Le dtecteur de choc de l'ABS des BMW E30  ::arrow::  DevBaldwinDfi 14 : Poste TSF Radiola SFR SG4  ::arrow::  Modulpro et WinjeromeDfi 15 : Boites de rsistance  dcade AOIP  ::arrow::  sevyc64Dfi 16 : Un tube Nixie  ::arrow::  ram-0000 et AuteurDfi 17 : Une cope de canadair  ::arrow::  MrBooDfi 18 : L'ordinateur  tubes Witch  ::arrow::  DeliasDfi 19 : Tube de rubens (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpCquUWqaYw)  ::arrow::  sevyc64 et MrBooDfi 20 : Prototype de souris Apple  ::arrow::  MrBooDfi 21 : Un disque dur  ::arrow::  joel.drigo

----------


## ram-0000

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous propose un nouveau jeu. Je vous prsente une photo ou un bout de photo d'objet et il faut deviner ce que c'est et  quoi cela sert. Bien sr, comme nous sommes sur un forum informatique, les objets auront un lien avec l'informatique.

Je ne rpond  vos questions que par "oui", par "non" ou encore "a dpend".

Le premier qui a trouv poste sa rponse complte (ou m'envoie la rponse par MP s'il veut faire durer le jeu, il sera quand mme crdit de la bonne rponse).

Bonne chasse  tous

----------


## ram-0000



----------


## Auteur

*The Apollo Guidance Computer*

Une plus jolie photo ici :
http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Stu/jekelly/

----------


## illight

Un clavier ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ram-0000

> Un clavier ?


Oui, belle dduction, mais de quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

Sympa comme ide j'aime bien mais  chaque fois il y a des petits malins qui vont sur google image...  ::(:

----------


## ram-0000

> Sympa comme ide j'aime bien mais  chaque fois il y a des petits malins qui vont sur google image...


H bien ... fais comme eux !!

----------


## Nhaps

> H bien ... fais comme eux !!


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour tester. Mais a veut dire que j'ai dj trouv l'image en entier et mme l'article qui parle de cet instrument..(Je parle de la recherche par image)
Donc je ne participe pas pour cette image.

----------


## ram-0000

> Donc je ne participe pas pour cette image.


Donne moi ta rponse par MP

----------


## Auteur

On peut trouver la rponse sans passer par une recherche "Google image".  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> On peut trouver la rponse sans passer par une recherche "Google image".


C'est sr, mais c'tait une gnralisation.

ram-0000 m'a signal que pour les prochaines il va les triturer pour que l'on ne puisse pas faire de recherche par image, qui est le moyen le plus efficace quand il n'y a vraiment aucun indice sur l'image.

----------


## Razorflak

Une calculatrice pour faire de la grammaire  :8O: .
Je vois mal le rapport entre Verb,noun et + -  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ram-0000

> Une calculatrice pour faire de la grammaire


Non

----------


## illight

Chez moi a marche pas google image, comme a c'est rgl  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, a serait pas une vieille calculette ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Sinon, a serait pas une vieille calculette ?


Vieille ? oui ( notre chelle,  pas celle des dinosaures)
calculette ? Non (quel manque de respect)

----------


## sevyc64

Ah oui, quand mme. En plus il a voyag le bougre. 
Sans google j'aurais pas trouv  ::mrgreen:: 




> calculette ? Non (quel manque de respect)


C'est sur, les calculettes sont nettement plus puissantes que cette chose ::ptdr::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Ah oui, quand mme. En plus il a voyag le bougre. 
> Sans google j'aurais pas trouv 
> 
> C'est sur, les calculettes sont nettement plus puissantes que cette chose


Et nos tlphones portables n'en parlons mme pas...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Et nos tlphones portables n'en parlons mme pas...


a n'existait pas  l'poque  ::aie::

----------


## Etanne

Je pensai aussi  une vielle calculatrice, mais voir "VERB" et "NOUN" a fait "tilt" pour chercher sur google la provenance de ces touches.

Magnifique objet !  ::D:

----------


## ram-0000

Allez, assez fait durer ce dfi d'autant plus qu'il a t trouv assez rapidement par Auteur 43 minutes aprs le lancement (je viens de restaurer le message dans lequel il dclarait sa trouvaille). Quelle promptitude,  croire qu'il traine toujours dans la Taverne.

Voici l'image complte :


Il s'agissait d'un morceau du DSKY, c'est  dire le panneau de commande et de contrle du calculateur de guidages (AGC) des missions Apollo de 1967  1972. 64 KO de ROM (36 864 mots de 16 bits), 4 KO de RAM en mmoire  Tore (2048 mots de 16 bits dont 1 bit de parit), une CPU (pour autant que l'on puisse parler de CPU puisqu'il n'y avait de vrai micro processeur mais plutt de la logique cble) cadence  2 Mhz le tout assembl en wrapping (connexion par fil enroul, pas en circuit imprim). Et ils sont alls sur la lune avec cela !!! Chapeau bas.

Mesdames et Messieurs, pensez y la prochaine fois que vous demanderez  votre responsable 8 GO de RAM supplmentaire pour votre PC qui rame avec son quadri processeur  3 GHz  ::aie:: 

Ici un article Wiki en Franais d'o j'ai tir l'image de ce dfi : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Guidance_ComputerIci un article anglais plus ddi  ce calculateur : http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Stu/jekelly/Et enfin une prsentation Power Point qui prsente les entrailles du calculateur : http://klabs.org/mapld04/presentatio...007_hall_s.ppt

Bravo  tout ceux qui ont trouv (4 personnes) mais pour le prochain dfi (car le prochain va arriver), vous pouvez d'ores et dj oublier Google Images  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> le tout assembl en wrapping (connexion par fil enroul, pas en circuit imprim).


Tu imagines le fil qui se dbine au mauvais moment et vient faire un court-circuit  ::?:  Il fallait avoir confiance en ce matriel.
Wrapping :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrapper...lectronique%29

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu imagines le fil qui se dbine au mauvais moment et viens faire un court-circuit  Fallait avoir confiance en ce matriel.


Dans certaines conditions environementales, mcanique comme les vibrations par exemple, le wrapping est bien plus solide que les soudures qui peuvent se dsagrger rapidement.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Et de nos jours, la crainte est que la taille de gravure des circuits est tellement fine qu'elle risque de se faire griller par les rayonnements cosmiques. La taille des transistors de l'poque tait prfrable, d'un certain point de vue.

En plus, ils ont eu certains instruments du tableau de bord qui n'taient pas en double, mais en quintuple. Et dans certains cas, ils sont revenus avec un seul instrument sur cinq de fonctionnel... :8O: 

Y a pas  dire, faut avoir la foi pour tre pionnier !

----------


## sevyc64

Oui, et toujours des technologies relativement anciennes dont les dfauts sont parfaitement connus. Jamais de technologies top tendance  la mode. Il en est toujours de mme dans la plupart des satellites.

La navette amricaine, conue  la fin des annes 70, possdait 5 ordinateurs de bord, 4 en fonctionnement parallle et en autosurveillance, le 5me en secours. Pourtant un seul ordinateur tait ncessaire  la faire fonctionner.
Les ordinateurs ne possdaient de processeurs, ils possdaient seulement un peu de circuits logiques, mais surtout de la logique cble  base de transistor et diodes classiques.

----------


## Nhaps

Vivement la prochaine image !!  ::):

----------


## ram-0000

> Vivement la prochaine image !!


Et la voil !!


Quel est ce morceau d'objet,  quoi a sert ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut, 
J'adore ton ide (bravo), mais je crois que je suis nul ... Hum ... c'est un "contrleur" pour un appareil d'electrostimulation ?  ::mouarf:: 
Le boitier de rglage d'une chambre froide ?

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est un "contrleur" pour un appareil d'electrostimulation ?


Non (mais tu t'en doutais  ::mrgreen:: )



> Le boitier de rglage d'une chambre froide ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

A un symbole prs, j'aurai dit un compteur d'eau Sony...

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> A un symbole prs, j'aurai dit un compteur d'eau Sony...


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Excellente ide ce quiz !

Je dirai le boitier de contrle pour la rgulation de la temprature dans une baie ?

----------


## illight

la premire version de la maquette de la manette Playstation ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ram-0000

> Je dirai le boitier de contrle pour la rgulation de la temprature dans une baie ?


Non




> la premire version de la maquette de la manette Playstation ?


Non

----------


## Deaf

c'est sur un appareil de sport?

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est sur un appareil de sport?


Non

----------


## Auteur

l'image est  l'envers ?

----------


## ram-0000

> l'image est  l'envers ?


Non, elle est  l'endroit

----------


## Invit

Sert-il dans le milieu mdical ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Sert-il dans le milieu mdical ?


Non

----------


## sevyc64

Un proto rat d'une manette de jeu ?


Ca semble tre sur quelque chose que l'on pourrait prendre pour une canalisation. J'hsite entre l'appareil de mesure ou un de ces petits boitiers hors-gel pour les conduites d'eau  la maison.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un proto rat d'une manette de jeu ?


Non




> Ca semble tre sur quelque chose que l'on pourrait prendre pour une canalisation. J'hsite entre l'appareil de mesure ou un de ces petits boitiers hors-gel pour les conduites d'eau  la maison.


Ni l'un ni l'autre et ce que tu prends pour une canalisation n'en ai pas une

En fait, oubliez tout ce qui est appareil de mesure ou appareil de contrle

----------


## Invit

est-ce la tlcommande pour un jouet rotique ?

----------


## sevyc64

Osons !

le socle d'un tlphone fixe (espce en voie de disparition), ou peut-tre une alarme.

----------


## ram-0000

> est-ce la tlcommande pour un jouet rotique ?


Non  ::ptdr::

----------


## ram-0000

> le socle d'un tlphone fixe (espce en voie de disparition), ou peut-tre une alarme.


Pas le socle d'un tlphone fixe mais cela  trait  la tlphonie

----------


## sevyc64

> Pas le socle d'un tlphone fixe mais cela  trait  la tlphonie


Pu*** j'ai cru un instant que tu avais os nous ressortir le bibop. Mais non !

De mmoire, ce n'est pas non plus l'illustre Radiocom 2000, il n'tait pas comme a. Peut-tre un de ses petits frres, mais je ne les connais pas tous.

----------


## ram-0000

> Pu*** j'ai cru un instant que tu avais os nous ressortir le bibop. Mais non !


non non mais cela m'a travers la tte  ::lol:: 



> De mmoire, ce n'est pas non plus l'illustre Radiocom 2000


Bonne piste



> Peut-tre un de ses petits frres, mais je ne les connais pas tous.


Il va falloir chercher un peu !!!

----------


## sevyc64

> Bonne piste
> 
> Il va falloir chercher un peu !!!


Non mais, faut pas non plus provoquer la bte  ::evilred:: 


Alcatel SEM335/338 M/TC PRX451 ou Motorola PRX-C451

----------


## ram-0000

Bravo, c'tait effectivement cela. Ils ont bien chang les tlphones depuis ce temps l (1980). On appelait cela des portables parce qu'ils avaient une poigne de transport et il fonctionnait sur le rseau Radiocom 2000.

Et puis 8 watts de consommation, il fallait une batterie consquente.

Ici un trs beau site qui prsente tout une collection de tlphone "vintage" : http://www.mobilophiles.com/

La prochaine fois, je serai moins loquace dans mes rponses, j'avais peur que vous ne trouviez pas mais maintenant, plus de quartiers !!!

----------


## sevyc64

> La prochaine fois, je serai moins loquace dans mes rponses, j'avais peur que vous ne trouviez pas mais maintenant, plus de quartiers !!!


Hum! tu n'as pas d avoir connaissance de cette discussion alors  ::mrgreen:: 
Parce que bon, le blinographe, entre-autre, fallait le trouver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Rothen, on sait que c'est toi, plus la peine de te cacher !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ram-0000

Et une nouvelle image pour votre sagacit.

Ce coup ci, je l'ai bien rogne sur les bords, sinon c'tait trop facile

----------


## illight

c'est pixlis ou c'est naturel ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est pixlis ou c'est naturel ?


Pixelis, il s'agit d'un dtail. Par contre, le blanc tout autour, c'est pas naturel, c'est moi.

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
c'est pas en rapport avec les cartes perfores ?

----------


## Tober

Peut tre, ca a avoir avec le tableau de bord d'un avion ?

Ou une machine  sous ?  ::aie::

----------


## DevBaldwin

a ressemble  un lment de cryptex ou quelque chose comme a.

L'lment blanc au centre peut-il tourner ?

----------


## Invit

Je pense  l'imitation miniature et en plastique d'un pont style jardin japonais que l'on pose au fond des aquariums.

----------


## Sunchaser

On dirait un gros plant de la molette d'un briquet ... ou bien est peut tre le dtail agrandi du bord d'un des dents en or de Joey Starr ...?  ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

Ca ressemble  une roue codeuse (on devine un 33 et un 34), mais de quoi ?

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est pas en rapport avec les cartes perfores ?


Non




> a ressemble  un lment de cryptex ou quelque chose comme a.


Il y a de l'ide




> L'lment blanc au centre peut-il tourner ?


Je ne sais pas rpondre




> Je pense  l'imitation miniature et en plastique d'un pont style jardin japonais que l'on pose au fond des aquariums.


Non




> On dirait un gros plant de la molette d'un briquet


Non




> ... ou bien est peut tre le dtail agrandi du bord d'un des dents en or de Joey Starr ...?


Non




> Ca ressemble  une roue codeuse (on devine un 33 et un 34), mais de quoi ?


Il y a de l'ide aussi

----------


## ram-0000

> Peut tre, ca a avoir avec le tableau de bord d'un avion ?


Non




> Ou une machine  sous ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

Une molette pour rgler les chaines sur une ancienne TV ?

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> Une molette pour rgler les chaines sur une ancienne TV ?


Non

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Un cylindre de Jefferson ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un cylindre de Jefferson ?


Non mais il y a de l'ide

----------


## Tober

Un cylindre de la machine Enigma

----------


## Invit

Dtail d'une machine de chiffrement ?

Utilise par l'arme franaise ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un cylindre de la machine Enigma


La machine Enigma n'a pas de cylindre




> Dtail d'une machine de chiffrement ?


Oui




> Utilise par l'arme franaise ?


Non

----------


## Invit

Machine d'Hagelin ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Machine d'Hagelin ?


Non (d'ailleurs, je ne la connaissais pas celle l)

----------


## Auteur

Une HX-63 ?
http://www.jproc.ca/crypto/hx63.html

----------


## ram-0000

> Une HX-63 ?
> http://www.jproc.ca/crypto/hx63.html


a tourne autour mais c'est pas celle l

Je pense que je vais attribuer la bonne rponse  Tober que j'ai peut tre induit en erreur. La machine Enigma n'a pas de cylindres mais des rotors (ce qui est presque la mme chose).



Cette machine a servi de base pour la cryptographie allemande durant la 2nd guerre mondiale. Il en existe plusieurs versions en fonction de l'anne mais aussi de l'arme qui l'utilisait (la machine Enigma de la Kriegsmarine tait plus puissante).

Le code de la machine Enigma a t cass par les anglais. Ici un article qui en explique grossirement le principe : http://ram-0000.developpez.com/tutor...ographie/#L3.4 et ce livre magnifique qui explique en dtails le processus de cassage de la machine : Histoire des codes secrets

----------


## sevyc64

> Le code de la machine Enigma a t cass par les anglais.


Mais les allemands l'ignoraient et la croyait hyper-sure, ils l'utilisaient  outrance. Et le plus fort est que les anglais ont russi  faire croire, jusqu' la fin de la guerre qu'ils n'avaient jamais russi  casser le code  ::mouarf::

----------


## ram-0000

Et ce morceau de "machin", qui trouvera son nom et son usage ?

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Un morceau d'objectif pour appareil photo ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un morceau d'objectif pour appareil photo ?


Non

----------


## Tober

Un microphone.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un microphone.


Non

----------


## straasha

machine a calculer CURTA, toute une mcanique permettant de faire des multiplications

----------


## ram-0000

> machine a calculer CURTA, toute une mcanique permettant de faire des multiplications


Alors l, trop fort !!



Il s'agit d'une calculatrice 3 oprations (addition, soustraction et multiplication) entirement mcanique (pour la division, c'est faisable mais cela demande en plus une gymnastique intellectuelle). Elle fut produite de 1948  1972, les calculatrices lectroniques sonnant alors le glas de cette merveille de mcanique.

Ici la page Wiki qui en parle : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta

J'en ai une  la maison et je vous promets que c'est un magnifique objet.

----------


## ram-0000

Si vous avez des ides de dfis (je ne vais pas tarder  tre  cours  ::aie:: ), n'hsitez pas  me contacter par MP en m'envoyant les liens qui vont bien. Bien sr, si votre objet est retenu, vous vous excluez automatiquement du dfi pour cet objet.

----------


## illight

Il faudrait demander  Rothen si elle a pas des objets bizarre dans son chateau  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Il faudrait demander  Rothen si elle a pas des objets bizarre dans son chateau


Ben c'tait justement le but de sa discussion, mais visiblement elle a russi  puiser le stock, elle-aussi.

----------


## ram-0000

Et ce "truc", c'est quoi ? (dsol pour la pixelisation)

----------


## Auteur

On dirait l'intrieur d'un microprocesseur vu au microscope.

----------


## ram-0000

> On dirait l'intrieur d'un microprocesseur vu au microscope.


Pu*** , trop fort !!!

1/2 point pour Auteur (le rponse n'est pas complte).

C'est effectivement un micro processeur (je ne sais dire si c'est au microscope ou pas).

Maintenant, quel microprocesseur ?

----------


## Auteur

> C'est effectivement un micro processeur (je ne sais dire si c'est au microscope ou pas).


il y a de fortes chances que ce soit au microscope  :;): 




> Maintenant, quel microprocesseur ?


un Pentium IV ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un Pentium IV ?


Non

----------


## Invit

Un Intel 4004

----------


## Auteur

Un 4004 ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_4004

----------


## ram-0000

Il s'agissait effectivement d'un 4004 Intel


Vous avez rpondu tous les 2 dans la mme minute mais le forum est intraitable, c'est Winjerome qui a rpondu le premier donc 1/2 point pour Winjerome.

Le 4004 est le premier micro processeur fondu par Intel. Il comprenait quelque chose comme 2300 transistors et il tait cadenc  740 KHz. Son bus de donnes avait 4 bits et le bus d'adresse avait 10 bits.

Plus d'info ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_4004

----------


## Auteur

> Vous avez rpondu tous les 2 dans la mme minute mais le forum est intraitable, c'est Winjerome qui a rpondu le premier donc 1/2 point pour Winjerome.


nan, nan pas d'accord, je l'ai aid  trouver la rponse, la preuve :



> 23:17 [Winjerome]: plutt hardcore la nouvelle image 
> 23:17 [Auteur]: la nouvelle image ?
> 23:18 [Winjerome]: http://www.developpe...quoi-ca/#post7818495
> 23:25 [Auteur]: rpondu
> 23:25 [Winjerome]: j'ai vu 
> 23:25 [Winjerome]: mais si c'est a, il va demander lequel


donc Winjerome ne savait pas.

non mais... le 1/2 point est pour moi,  la limite 1/4 de point pour lui....

 ::dehors::

----------


## ram-0000

En esprant que ce dfi tiendra un peu plus longtemps que le prcdent, voici un objet propos par Winjerome. De quoi s'agit il ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que ca  un raport avec la tlphonie ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que ca  un raport avec la tlphonie ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

Un obturateur d'appareil photo ( un rflex ? mais lequel ?)

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un obturateur d'appareil photo


Oui (dcidment, vous tes trop forts), 1/2 point pour tatayo




> mais lequel ?


  ::aie::  Oui, lequel ?

----------


## tatayo

Un Nikon D3s ou D3x...
Le lien.

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un Nikon D3s...


Oui, le point complet pour tatayo !!

Il s'agit effectivement de l'obturateur du DS3


Plus de dtails ici sur cet appareil et son obturateur ici : http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/micr...r/reliability/

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que c'est une image obtenu au microscope ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que c'est une image obtenu au microscope ?


Non

----------


## Kreepz

Un cran cass?  ::roll::

----------


## ram-0000

> Un cran cass?


Non

----------


## lper

Mon premier ouvrage en tricot. ::aie::  ::dehors:: 

(je prfre devancer Auteur ou Giragu03)

----------


## ram-0000

> Mon premier ouvrage en tricot.


Non  ::ptdr::

----------


## giragu03

> Mon premier ouvrage en tricot.
> 
> (je prfre devancer Auteur ou Giragu03)


lper qui s'est mis au crochet  ::aie::   ::dehors:: 
(lper, en plus je n'allais rien crire... ce qui se passe sur "Identification de matriel" reste sur "Identification de matriel" (ou pas...) et de plus je n'ai pas trop le temps pour jouer, je suis de retour de mon pont autoroutier donc il faut que je bosse un peu...).

----------


## Tober

Une toile d'araigne ?
Ou le Web ?  ::dehors::

----------


## Razorflak

Un amplis de guitare?

Sa me rappelle l'avant d'un vieux qu'avait un ami.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un amplis de guitare?


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Une dco gothique pour une grille d'aration ?  ::weird::

----------


## Nhaps

Le QR CODE 2.0 ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que c'est organique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une dco gothique pour une grille d'aration ?


Dco ? Oui, 1/2 point pour DevBaldwin. Gothique, cela se discute (les gouts et les couleurs ...)
Maintenant, dco de quoi ?



> Le QR CODE 2.0 ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que c'est organique ?


Si organique = produit vivant ou naturel ==> Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Une toile d'araigne ?


Non



> Ou le Web ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce en plastique (ou driv du ptrole du genre) ?

----------


## Tillo

Une nouvelle ide dco de Valrie Damidot ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

Est-ce en tissu ou driv (lin, coton) ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une toile d'araigne ?


Non



> Ou le Web ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce en plastique (ou driv du ptrole du genre) ?


Non, je ne pense pas



> Une nouvelle ide dco de Valrie Damidot ?


a pourrait mais non



> Est-ce en tissu ou driv (lin, coton) ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

Une boule en fils colls (genre abat-jour ) ?
Comme les boules dans cette image.

Tatayo.

----------


## ram-0000

> Une boule en fils colls (genre abat-jour ) ?


Un abat-jour en poils de mouton  ::ptdr::  Si je proposais un truc comme cela, je serais bon pour le btisier

Non (rappel, c'est un forum *informatique*)

----------


## Auteur

Un pattern utilis en imagerie ?





> Un abat-jour en poils de mouton  Si je proposais un truc comme cela, je serais bon pour le btisier


c'est not  ::whistle::

----------


## ram-0000

> Un pattern utilis en imagerie ?


Je ne comprends pas, tu peux expliquer ?

----------


## Auteur

un modle utilis pour valider des algorithmes en imagerie.

----------


## ram-0000

> un modle utilis pour valider des algorithmes en imagerie.


Non

----------


## sevyc64

La reprsentation d'une fractale ralise avec une imprimante 3D

----------


## ram-0000

> La reprsentation d'une fractale ralise avec une imprimante 3D


Non

----------


## Auteur

on dirait que cela ressemble  un cube...

----------


## ram-0000

> on dirait que cela ressemble  un cube...


Cube paralllpipdique alors, oui

----------


## Auteur

un boitier rackable ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un boitier rackable ?


Non, trop gros pour tre rackable (je parle des rack 19" standards)

----------


## sevyc64

Un tout petit dtail de la faade du boitier d'un super calculateur



merci  winjerome de m'avoir mis sur la piste

----------


## ram-0000

> Un tout petit dtail de la faade du boitier d'un super calculateur


C'est cela !!



> merci  winjerome de m'avoir mis sur la piste


De toute faon, c'est lui qui avait le point, il m'avait envoy la solution par MP  19H40.




Il s'agit effectivement du supercalculateur Tera 100 du CEA, un des 3 plus puissants calculateurs au monde avec 1.25 Petaflops.

Ici, une prsentation CEA : http://www.cea.fr/le-cea/actualites/...tera-100-34598
et ici une pub plus "punchy" de Bull : http://www.bull-world.fr/v_cl22h_fr_...icace_au_monde.

Bravo  tous !!

----------


## Auteur

> De toute faon, c'est lui qui avait le point, il m'avait envoy la solution par MP  19H40.


1/2 point ! L'autre 1/2 tu l'as donn  DevBaldwin.

----------


## ram-0000

> 1/2 point ! L'autre 1/2 tu l'as donn  DevBaldwin.


Exact !! Il y en a qui suivent  ::P:

----------


## DevBaldwin

> 1/2 point ! L'autre 1/2 tu l'as donn  DevBaldwin.


Merci  Auteur de dfendre mes intrts.  :;):

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

a me fait penser  la couche de carton que l'on trouve dans les plaques de placo.

Mais ce ne doit pas tre a ?  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> a me fait penser  la couche de carton que l'on trouve dans les plaques de placo.


Non

----------


## Sunchaser

Un moule a Lgo ?

----------


## Nhaps

C'est un composant/priphrique informatique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un moule a Lgo ?


Non



> C'est un composant/priphrique informatique ?


Non

----------


## lper

C'est en rapport avec de la connectique ? le dessous d'un clavier ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est en rapport avec de la connectique ? le dessous d'un clavier ?


Non et non

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Le premier bac  glaon ?

----------


## Alvaten

Ca se mange ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Le premier bac  glaon ?


Non  ::ptdr::

----------


## ram-0000

> Ca se mange ?


a doit pouvoir mais cela ne doit pas tre trs digeste. En tout tat de cause, ce n'est pas le but premier.

----------


## Nhaps

C'est un savon ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est un savon ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Une carte perfore ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une carte perfore ?


Oui, 1/2 point pour Alvaten

Carte perfore pour quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

Carte perfor pour la programmation.
Le truc de l'poque l avant les compilateurs, mais j'tais pas n ^^

edit 11h52 : Les cartes utilises par Babbage pour sa machine analytique.

----------


## ram-0000

> Carte perfor pour la programmation.


Toujours bon !! Pour quelle machine ?

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ben je viens d'dit ^^

Les cartes utilises par Babbage pour sa machine analytique.

----------


## ram-0000

> Les cartes utilises par Babbage pour sa machine analytique.


Yes !! l'autre 1/2 point pour Nhaps

Il s'agit effectivement de carte perfores contenant les instructions (programme) pour la machine analytique de Babbage imagine en 1834


La machine analytique de Babbage avait les composants suivants :Un moulin devait faire les calculs, soit l'quivalent du processeur de l'ordinateur actuel ;Un magasin devait stocker les chiffres, soit l'quivalent de la mmoire informatique de l'ordinateur ;Les rsultats pouvaient tre imprims ;La machine tait commande par des instructions sur des cartes perfores, issues des techniques du mtier  tisser. C'tait l'quivalent des programmes informatiques ou logiciels. La clbre Ada Lovelace (fille de Lord Byron) a particip  leur criture. Cela fait d'elle une des premires  programmeuses .

La machine de Babbage :

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Sacre machine pour quelques glaons  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Sacre machine pour quelques glaons


ce sont les ventilo-convecteurs qui prennent de la place  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Au dpart, j'avais lu machine de barbare  ::mrgreen::  je trouvais que a portait bien son nom  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

Un moteur ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un moteur ?


Non

----------


## Kreepz

Des boutons?

----------


## Tober

Un tableau de bord

----------


## ram-0000

> Des boutons?


Oui mais sur quoi et dans quoi ?




> Un tableau de bord


Non

----------


## Kreepz

Dans un avion?

----------


## ram-0000

> Dans un avion?


Oui (lequel ?)

----------


## tatayo

Mig 29 ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Mig 29 ?


Oui

Maintenant on a trouv o c'tait mais on ne sait toujours pas ce que c'est

----------


## Kreepz

C'est la commande de lancement de missile?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tatayo

C'est le "manche  balai", la partie haute.

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est la commande de lancement de missile?


Oui mais pas tout  fait




> C'est le "manche  balai", la partie haute.


Oui

Malheureusement pour vous, Razorflak avait trouv avant et m'avait envoy la rponse par MP  09h36 (8 minutes aprs le dbut de ce nouveau dfi)


Il s'agit du manche  balai d'un Mig 29

1 point pour Razorflak

----------


## Nhaps

C'est horrible quand on pense avoir gagn mais que au final, on s'est fait carotte en MP =D

----------


## lper

Je souponne que certains doivent utiliser la recherche par image, c'est un peu trop facile comme a... ::roll::

----------


## Alvaten

+1, c'est plus drle d'essayer de trouver sans "tricher"

----------


## Kreepz

> Je souponne que certains doivent utiliser la recherche par image, c'est un peu trop facile comme a...


"*ram-0000*" Ne devais pas modifier les images pour empcher la recherche par image justement?

----------


## Razorflak

wow, pas eu besoin d'utiliser quoi que se soit, le bouton central ressemble grandement  celui d'un joystick que j'utilisais pour Flight Simulator. Aprs j'ai juste tap "manche  balai" avec tous les nom d'avion que je connaissais pour trouver le bon.

----------


## lper

> wow, pas eu besoin d'utiliser quoi que se soit, le bouton central ressemble grandement  celui d'un joystick que j'utilisais pour Flight Simulator. Aprs j'ai juste tap "manche  balai" avec tous les nom d'avion que je connaissais pour trouver le bon.


Et tout a en moins de 8mn, dcidment t'es vraiment trop fort !  ::ave::

----------


## ram-0000

> "*ram-0000*" Ne devais pas modifier les images pour empcher la recherche par image justement?


Si si. A chaque fois que je soumets une image, je vrifie ce que cela donne avec la recherche par image et je trafique jusqu' ne plus avoir de rsultats.

Dans le cas prsent, Razorflak  a immdiatement reconnu un manche  balai. Ensuite, interrogation Google pour voir la forme des manches des avions connus et le tout est jou.

----------


## Alvaten

Je viens d'essayer sur Google ile ne trouve pas ton image mais me dit "Hypothse la plus probable pour cette image : fighter jet joystick" ensuite si je tape "manche  balai avion" l'image du mig est la 5me  sortir ! (mais je ne met pas en doute notre ami, s'il est connaisseur d'avion il  trs bien pu reconnaitre l'image facilement)

Il est fort ce Google, selon ce type d'image difficile de le bluffer completement  moins de nous donner quelque chose qui resemble plus  rien mais du coup c'est nous qui allons galrer  ::mouarf::  !

----------


## ram-0000

> Je viens d'essayer sur Google ile ne trouve pas ton image mais me dit "Hypothse la plus probable pour cette image : fighter jet joystick" ensuite si je tape "manche  balai avion" l'image du mig est la 5me  sortir ! (mais je ne met pas en doute notre ami, s'il est connaisseur d'avion il  trs bien pu reconnaitre l'image facilement)


Je te promets, pour avoir touch des manches  balai dans une vie antrieure, j'en aurais reconnu un du 1er coup. Mme sur un avion que je ne connais pas, un manche  balai reste un manche  balai.




> Il est fort ce Google, selon ce type d'image difficile de le bluffer completement


Oui, trs fort, il me pose des problmes  ::aie:: 




> moins de nous donner quelque chose qui resemble plus  rien mais du coup c'est nous qui allons galrer  !


Et ce n'est pas mon but non plus, cela doit rester ludique, pas prise de tte.

----------


## Alvaten

Mais je vous crois !

On veut une autre image pour prendre notre revanche maintenant !  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

> Je te promets, pour avoir touch des manches  balai dans une vie antrieure,


Oula a va trop loin l...  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?



La couleur bleue et et la couleur rose ne sont pas les couleurs d'origine

----------


## Nhaps

Un thermomtre ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un apareil de mesure ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un thermomtre ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce un apareil de mesure ?


Oui

----------


## Nhaps

Pour la pression dans les bouteilles de plonges ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Pour la pression dans les bouteilles de plonges ?


Non (un manomtre quoi  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ben j'ai appris un mot  ::): 

Est ce que cet instrument de trouve sur un quipement sportif ? Genre tapis de course ?

----------


## Kreepz

Un podomtre?

----------


## ram-0000

> Ah ben j'ai appris un mot


Ce jeu devrait tre rembours par l'ducation nationale  ::P: 




> Est ce que cet instrument de trouve sur un quipement sportif ? Genre tapis de course ?


Non




> Un podomtre?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un appareil que l'on possde en gnral chez soi ?

----------


## fredoche

un genre de micromtre ou un "palmer", pour mesurer des diffrences de profondeur. On voit le dpart de la tige inox sur laquelle sont adaptables des tiges de mesure  bille si je ne m'abuse

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce un appareil que l'on possde en gnral chez soi ?


Non (je n'en ai jamais vu chez des particuliers mais je ne voudrais pas gnraliser)

----------


## ram-0000

> un genre de micromtre ou un "palmer"


Oui c'est l'ide (bien que ce ne soit ni un micromtre ni un palmer)




> pour mesurer des diffrences de profondeur


Oui

----------


## fredoche

une "jauge de profondeur"

a travaille au micromtre ? plus ? moins ?

----------


## fredoche

comparateur digital  palpeur

----------


## ram-0000

> une "jauge de profondeur"


Non




> a travaille au micromtre ? plus ? moins ?


Question imprcise (tu parle de prcision de la mesure ou de valeur de la mesure ? C'est pas pareil)
La prcision est de l'ordre du micromtre effectivement

----------


## ram-0000

> comparateur digital  palpeur


Oui, 3/4 de point pour fredoche. Une photo maintenant ?

----------


## fredoche

photo de ton appareil prcisment ? ou bien d'un comparateur digital  ?



tire de http://www.cmp-calibre.com/index.php...f-digital.html

Dsol pour l'imprcision je parlais de la valeur de mesure plutt.

----------


## ram-0000

C'tait bien un truc dans ce genre, le point complet  fredoche



Il s'agit d'un comparateur avec affichage lectronique. Ceci dit, l'affichage lectronique est il un gage de prcision. Je n'en sais rien.

N'oublions pas que dans toute mesure on trouve trois sources d'erreur (uncertanty en anglais) :
    l'exactitude de la mesure Δ1, ou l'incertitude (resolution en anglais) ;    la dispersion statistique Δ2 (precision en anglais) ;    l'erreur systmatique Δ3 (accuracy en anglais).

l'erreur totale tant Δ = Δ1 + Δ2 + Δ3

Si l'on fait la comparaison avec des flches que l'on tire sur une cible :

    la prcision de mesure (resolution) dsigne la taille de la pointe de la flche ;    la dispersion statistique (precision) dsigne le fait que les flches sont proches les unes des autres, ou bien au contraire parpilles sur la cible ;    l'erreur systmatique (accuracy) indique si les flches visaient bien le centre, ou bien un autre point de la cible.

Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erreur_...%A9trologie%29

----------


## sevyc64

> Il s'agit d'un comparateur avec affichage lectronique. Ceci dit, l'affichage lectronique est il un gage de prcision. Je n'en sais rien.


De manire gnrale, un appareil de mesure  affichage numrique d'une grandeur physique analogique sera toujours moins prcis qu'un modle  mesure directe analogique.
La raison est que la mesure lectronique ncessite un chantillonnage de la grandeur (donc perte de prcision) ainsi que, gnralement, un arrondi pour l'affichage. 
Donc la valeur affiche n'est qu'une approximation de la valeur relle, toute erreur de mesure mise de cot.
Alors que la mesure directe donne la mesure exacte (toute erreur de mesure mise de cot) de la grandeur physique puisque en lien direct avec celle-ci.

Maintenant, ce principe tant pos, on peut nuancer. La plupart du temps, la lecture d'une mesure analogique se fait par la vue humaine. Il est trs difficile de distinguer  l'oeil nu, une variation de l'ordre de centime (2me chiffre aprs la virgule) et encore moins de l'ordre du millime. 
Bien que prcise et relle, la mesure est difficilement interprte et au final estime plus que rellement lue.

Au final, une mesure numrique affichera plus de prcision qu'une lecture humaine. Attention toutefois  ne pas se faire berner. Pour considrer le 3me chiffre aprs la virgule comme fiable et significatif, la mesure doit se faire rellement avec au moins une prcision  4 voire 5 chiffres aprs la virgule.


Autre point,  garder en conscience, les appareils de mesures numriques peuvent tre trs bon en mesure statique (une valeur  un moment donn) mais sont gnralement bien plus mauvais que les appareils analogiques en mesure dynamique (ou la valeur relle a moins d'importance que sa variation dans le temps) du fait de la fonction de forte intgration introduise inluctablement par lchantillonnage.

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

une bobine ?

Au fait tu vas faire un point sur le classement ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

est-ce en verre ? (en partie au moins)

----------


## ram-0000

> une bobine ?


Non




> Au fait tu vas faire un point sur le classement ce soir ?


C'est cela que tu veux ? : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...a/#post7801233




> est-ce en verre ? (en partie au moins)


Oui

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est cela que tu veux ? : [url]http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1436912/club-professionnels-i


Oh pas mal  ::): 

Sinon est ce que a tourne ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Sinon est ce que a tourne ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

Un tube  vide (l'anctre du transistor) ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un tube  vide (l'anctre du transistor) ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Une ampoule ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une ampoule ?


Oui (1/2 point pour Alvaten)

Quel type d'ampoule (photo  l'appui) ?

----------


## Alvaten

Le premire ampoule de M. Edison !


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampe_%C3%A9lectrique

----------


## ram-0000

> Le premire ampoule de M. Edison !


Yes !! Le point complet pour Alvaten

Il s'agissait effectivement de la premire ampoule de Thomas Edison


Plus d'info ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampe_%C3%A9lectrique

----------


## fredoche

> Il s'agit d'un comparateur avec affichage lectronique. Ceci dit, l'affichage lectronique est il un gage de prcision. Je n'en sais rien.
> 
> N'oublions pas que dans toute mesure on trouve trois sources d'erreur (uncertanty en anglais) :
>     l'exactitude de la mesure Δ1, ou l'incertitude (resolution en anglais) ;    la dispersion statistique Δ2 (precision en anglais) ;    l'erreur systmatique Δ3 (accuracy en anglais).
> 
> l'erreur totale tant Δ = Δ1 + Δ2 + Δ3
> 
> [...]
> 
> Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erreur_...%A9trologie%29


Tout cela est bien "scientiste"
La prcision exige s'exprime (en mcanique tout du moins) selon des tolrances :
http://barreau.matthieu.free.fr/cours/ajustements/




> Maintenant, ce principe tant pos, on peut nuancer. La plupart du temps, la lecture d'une mesure analogique se fait par la vue humaine. Il est trs difficile de distinguer  l'oeil nu, une variation de l'ordre de centime (2me chiffre aprs la virgule) et encore moins de l'ordre du millime. 
> Bien que prcise et relle, la mesure est difficilement interprte et au final estime plus que rellement lue.
> 
> Au final, une mesure numrique affichera plus de prcision qu'une lecture humaine. Attention toutefois  ne pas se faire berner. Pour considrer le 3me chiffre aprs la virgule comme fiable et significatif, la mesure doit se faire rellement avec au moins une prcision  4 voire 5 chiffres aprs la virgule.


Je te laisse dbattre des aspects statistiques avec ram-0000... mais vous tes-vous jamais servi d'un pied  coulisse  *vernier* ?
Cela permet pour les plus courants une prcision relle (hors problme ophtalmologique) de 0.02 mm
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernier_%28mesure%29
pas loin de 5 sicles... 
L'lectronique est-elle un leurre ? J'ai un pied  coulisse numrique, c'est moi-mme qui est oblig dchantillonner les mesures si je veux une mesure la plus proche de la ralit.
Avec un pied  coulisse  vernier, je n'ai jamais eu ce problme. La mesure est toujours la mme,  1 unit d'chelle prs (1/10,1/50,1/100 par exemple) Celui que je possde a prs de 30 ans.

pour se tester  l'usage de l'outil : 
http://www.sciences.univ-nantes.fr/s...s/vernier.html

----------


## ram-0000

> mais vous tes-vous jamais servi d'un pied  coulisse  *vernier* ?


Heu ... j'ai commenc  utiliser un pied  coulisse en 1978 et  l'poque, point d'lectronique pour faciliter la lecture.

Je me rappelle mme que l'on mettait de la bue avec la bouche sur le vernier pour amliorer le contraste des graduations et mieux interpoler la lecture  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> mais vous tes-vous jamais servi d'un pied  coulisse  *vernier* ?


Oui, je me suis dj servi d'un pied  coulisse  vernier, et mme je ne me sert que de a et rejette les modles lectroniques dans le cas prsent.




> Cela permet pour les plus courants une prcision relle (hors problme ophtalmologique) de 0.02 mm
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernier_%28mesure%29
> pas loin de 5 sicles...


Certes, sauf que, dans ton argument, tu te laisse largement abus par un problme d'chelle.

La mesure, ici, l'unit, est bien la graduation (_du vernier_), et je maintiens mes propos 


> Il est trs difficile de distinguer  l'oeil nu, une variation de l'ordre de centime (2me chiffre aprs la virgule) et encore moins de l'ordre du millime.
> Bien que prcise et relle, la mesure est difficilement interprte et au final estime plus que rellement lue.


Il est trs difficile  l'oeil nu de lire un centime de la graduation et quasi impossible le lire le millime. Et peu importe au final que la graduation, elle-mme, c'est  dire l'unit, reprsente le centime de millimtre (_si on considre le vernier d'un pied  coulisse 1/10_)

Mais la particularit du pied  coulisse  vernier est justement qu'il a t dvelopp pour ne pas avoir besoin de lire des division de l'unit, l'unit elle-mme donnant dj une estimation de la mesure  la prcision voulue.

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?



Dfi propos par Nhaps

*EDIT* : (faire un reload/F5 si vous ne voyez pas l'image)

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Un clavier ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un clavier ?


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Le coin infrieur gauche d'un pav tactile ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un port USB ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Le coin infrieur gauche d'un pav tactile ?


Non (mais infrieur gauche est correct  ::aie:: )



> Un port USB ?


Non

----------


## lper

Est-ce que a s'ouvre ? Un porte carte ou un smartphone ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que a s'ouvre ?


Probablement (mais il faudra de l'outillage)



> Un porte carte ou un smartphone ?


Non

----------


## Prospero12

Un bout d'une docking station ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un bout d'une docking station ?


Si docking station = station d'accueil pour PC portable, la rponse est non

----------


## Deaf

un disque dur externe?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que la partie blanche sur l'image fait partie de l'objet ? (ou est-ce le fond de la photo)

----------


## ram-0000

> un disque dur externe?


Non



> Est-ce que la partie blanche sur l'image fait partie de l'objet ? (ou est-ce le fond de la photo)


La partie blanche fait partie de l'objet, ce n'est pas le fond de la photo
Je n'ai pas non plus trafiqu les couleurs

----------


## DevBaldwin

Est-ce que le schmilblick (ou plutt le fragment prsent sur la photo) est en plastique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que le schmilblick (ou plutt le fragment prsent sur la photo) est en plastique ?


Oui probablement

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce lctronique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce lctronique ?


Dedans oui

----------


## ram-0000

Pas trouv ? J'agrandis un peu l'image

----------


## sevyc64

Face avant d'une imprimante

----------


## Auteur

on dirait le bac  lgumes de mon rfrigrateur, mais je doute que a soit a  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## ram-0000

> Face avant d'une imprimante


Face avant, oui
Imprimante, non



> on dirait le bac  lgumes de mon rfrigrateur, mais je doute que a soit a


Bac  lgumes, non  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

un scanner ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un scanner ?


Non (ni informatique ni mdical d'ailleurs)

----------


## Prospero12

Une station d'accueil pour smartphone ou un PDA (avec ou sans enceinte sonore) ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une station d'accueil pour smartphone ou un PDA (avec ou sans enceinte sonore) ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Pas facile ce defi ! 

Es-ce un appareil de tlcommunication ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Pas facile ce defi ! 
> 
> Es-ce un appareil de tlcommunication ?


Hh tu crois que j'allais proposer un truc facile ?  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Es-ce un appareil de tlcommunication ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

> Hh tu crois que j'allais proposer un truc facile ?


Non j'aurai t dcu de trouver en 2min, c'est pas le but :p

La partie blanche m'a l'air en plastique et me donne une impression d'un appareil assez vieux. 

A-t-il plus de 10 ans ?

----------


## ram-0000

> La partie blanche m'a l'air en plastique...


Probablement (je n'en ai jamais vu en vrai)



> ... et me donne une impression d'un appareil assez vieux.


Oui



> A-t-il plus de 10 ans ?


Oui

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que ca existe toujours ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que ca existe toujours ?


J'ai un peu de mal  rpondre, je vais dire "Oui chez les collectionneurs"

----------


## DevBaldwin

La partie blanche semble tre creuse et l'lment noir suivre la mme forme.

Un bidet hi-tech ?  ::aie:: 

Quelle est la fonction premire de cet objet ...
Est-il cens recevoir un ou plusieurs lments dans sa partie creuse ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un bidet hi-tech ?


Non  ::ptdr:: 




> Quelle est la fonction premire de cet objet ...
> Est-il cens recevoir un ou plusieurs lments dans sa partie creuse ?


Je ne rpond que par *oui* ou par *non* (sinon c'est trop facile  ::aie:: )

----------


## Kagukuk

Ca serait pas un bac pour dvelopper les photos argentique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Ca serait pas un bac pour dvelopper les photos argentique ?


Non

----------


## Nhaps

Au fait c'est trop marrant quand on connait la rponse, de voir les autres se casser les dents pour trouver ^^

Mais j'admet que que celui l n'est pas vident, j'ai t un peu salaud. J'aimerai bien vous donner un petit indice mais j'ai pas le droit :p

----------


## Alvaten

Je vais rsumer ce qu'on sait :
- On peut srement l'ouvrir avec des outils
- C'est probablement en plastique
- Ca contient de l'lectronique 
- C'est assez ancien (plus de 10 ans)
- C'est la face avant de quelque chose
- On peut en trouver chez des collectionneurs 

Une nouvelle question :
Trouvait-on communment cet objet chez les particuliers ou s'adresait-il  un publique spcial ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Trouvait-on communment cet objet chez les particuliers ou s'adresait-il  un publique spcial ?


Je dirais "assez peu communment" tout de mme mais cela ne s'adressait pas  un publique "spcial"

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Je dirais "assez peu communment" tout de mme mais cela ne s'adressait pas  un publique "spcial"


Est-ce  cause de son prix que cet objet tait peu courant ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce  cause de son prix que cet objet tait peu courant ?


Peut tre, mais pas que (pas facile de rpondre  cette question)

----------


## lper

Est-ce un appareil lectro-mnager ou plutt en rapport avec l'informatique, ou au jeu(=Nhaps) ? (dsol 3 questions mais c'est juste pour faire avancer le schmlll, schmmmm ..oh et pis zut !)

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que l'objet fait du bruit ou emet des sons ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Peut tre, mais pas que (pas facile de rpondre  cette question)


Est-ce plutt que cet objet rpondait  un besoin trs prcis qui n'tait pas partag par bcp de monde ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce un appareil lectro-mnager


Non



> ou plutt en rapport avec l'informatique


Oui un peu



> , ou au jeu(=Nhaps) ?


Oui



> Est-ce que l'objet fait du bruit ou emet des sons ?


Oui



> Est-ce plutt que cet objet rpondait  un besoin trs prcis qui n'tait pas partag par bcp de monde ?


Oui, c'est plutt cela

----------


## Nhaps

> au jeu(=Nhaps) ?


Moi qui voulez vous dire que l'indice tait dans la question ^^




> Propos par Nhaps

----------


## Alvaten

Une console de jeux ?

Les couleurs me rappelent un  peu la vieille Viedopac de mon papa !

----------


## ram-0000

> Une console de jeux ?


Oui (1/2 point pour Alvaten)



> Les couleurs me rappelent un  peu la vieille Viedopac de mon papa !


C'est pas elle

----------


## Alvaten

Beuu, j'ai regard les images de pas mal d'aciennes consoles je vois pas laquelle ca peut tre.

Est-ce une Atari ?

----------


## lper

> Moi qui voulez vous dire que l'indice tait dans la question ^^


J'y avais pens depuis le dbut  la console de jeu !  ::calim2:: 
Amstrad (vu la couleur)?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce une Atari ?


Non



> Amstrad (vu la couleur)?


Non

----------


## Kreepz

La GX 4000?

----------


## lper

> La GX 4000?


La pire console :;): , a doit pas tre bon car ce n'est pas Amstrad...

----------


## lper

Dernire tentative : l'Odyssey !

----------


## DevBaldwin

La Magnavox Odyssey ?

Edit : Arg, grill par lper  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> La partie blanche semble tre creuse et l'lment noir suivre la mme forme.
> 
> Un bidet hi-tech ?


tu as fait aussi bien que moi avec mon bac  lgumes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

Je n'en peux plus de tant de suspense, il y a t il un gagnant ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Je n'en peux plus de tant de suspense, il y a t il un gagnant ?


J'ai pas dormi de la nuit !  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Dernire tentative : l'Odyssey !


Et c'tait la bonne !!



> La Magnavox Odyssey ?


Oui (mais trop tard de 3 minutes  ::aie:: )

L'autre 1/2 point  Iper, il s'agissait effectivement de l'Odyssey


Plus d'information au sujet de cette console "vintage" (elle est considre comme la premire des console de jeux) ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odyssey..._vid%C3%A9o%29

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou Iper ! On attend l'image suivante maintenant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

::merci:: , mon heure de gloire est enfin arrive !  ::aie::  

C'est une de tes consoles Nhaps, c'est avec a que t'es devenu un pro-gamer ?  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> , mon heure de gloire est enfin arrive !  
> 
> C'est une de tes consoles Nhaps, c'est avec a que t'es devenu un pro-gamer ?


Mdr clairement, pour avoir dj mis la main dessus, c'est du gaming trs rtro ! :p

C'tait quand mme les consoles qui si tu y jouais beaucoup a marqu ton tube cathodique, par exemple pong avec sa ligne blanche au milieu. Je sais pas si cette histoire est vraie mais on me l'a souvent racont ^^

Sinon j'ai commenc  jouer  la troisime gnration de consoles avec la master system et la NES bien sr  ::):

----------


## ram-0000

> On attend l'image suivante maintenant


Et la voil !!!

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## clairetj

La pilule bleue de Matrix dans sa boite avant que Morphus ne la propose a No ???  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> C'tait quand mme les consoles qui si tu y jouais beaucoup a marqu ton tube cathodique, par exemple pong avec sa ligne blanche au milieu. Je sais pas si cette histoire est vraie mais on me l'a souvent racont ^^


Oui  l'cole on avait de vieux oscilloscopes avec des signaux "fantme"  moiti visible sur l'cran. Ca arrivait quand une image fixe restait trop longtemps  l'cran mais je l'ai vu que sur des vieux cathodiques, j'imagine que l'effet tait moindre sur les tubes des "dernires gnration" ! 
L'cran de veille des PC est  la base la plus pour viter ce problme que pour conomiser du jus (enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a toujours dit) !

----------


## ram-0000

> La pilule bleue de Matrix dans sa boite avant que Morphus ne la propose a No ???


Non

Il y en a qui ont de l'imagination, aprs le bidet high tech et la bac  lgumes du frigo, voici la pilule bleue !!!

----------


## Alvaten

Merci pour ce nouveau dfi !

Le composant bleu-vert-gris dans la partie supprieure gauche est-elle une LED ou une ampoule ?

----------


## lper

Une cl ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Le composant bleu-vert-gris dans la partie supprieure gauche est-elle une LED


Non



> ou une ampoule ?


Oui (mais particulire)

----------


## clairetj

Est-ce que l'on a besoin de dmonter l'appareil pour voir a ou est-ce visible tout de suite ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Oui (mais particulire) .


Une ampoule UV ?

----------


## Nhaps

Est ce que ca sert  mesurer quelque chose ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que l'on a besoin de dmonter l'appareil pour voir a ou est-ce visible tout de suite ?


Oui, faut dmonter



> Une ampoule UV ?


Non



> Est ce que ca sert  mesurer quelque chose ?


Je ne dirais pas "mesurer" mais plutt "dtecter"

----------


## clairetj

Un capteur infra-rouge pour les diffuseurs automatiques de parfum ???

----------


## Nhaps

Lintrieur d'un radar automatique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un capteur infra-rouge pour les diffuseurs automatiques de parfum ???


Non



> Lintrieur d'un radar automatique ?


Non

----------


## clairetj

Est-ce que l'appareil que contient cette ampoule est un appareil du quotidien que l'on peut avoir chez nous, ou est-ce un appareil extrieur qui appartiendrait  une entreprise ou  l'tat ???

----------


## Alvaten

> Je ne dirais pas "mesurer" mais plutt "dtecter"


Est-ce que ca dectecte une onde radio ?

----------


## Nhaps

l'ampoule est juste l pour s'allumer lors de la dtection ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que l'appareil que contient cette ampoule est un appareil du quotidien que l'on peut avoir chez nous, ou est-ce un appareil extrieur qui appartiendrait  une entreprise ou  l'tat ???


Ce n'est pas un appareil d'une entreprise ou de l'tat.

Par contre, il est trs probable que les particuliers qui possdent cet objet (il y a des "conditions" pour possder cet objet) ne le savent mme pas et ne l'ont jamais vu.

----------


## fozzeuh

a ne serait pas un "bip" (une tlcommande  ::aie:: ) pour entrer dans un garage ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Par contre, il est trs probable que les particuliers qui possdent cet objet (il y a des "conditions" pour possder cet objet) ne le savent mme pas et ne l'ont jamais vu.


Hey Big Brother ^^

Un truc que tu sais pas que ta a chez toi...une boite noire ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

Est-ce une tlcommande ?
(dans le mme genre que les petits boitiers d'ouverture de porte de garage  distance)

----------


## ram-0000

> a ne serait pas un "bip" (une tlcommande ) pour entrer dans un garage ?


Non



> Un truc que tu sais pas que ta a chez toi...une boite noire ?


C'est l'ide (mais cela ne s'appelle pas une boite noire)



> Est-ce une tlcommande ?
> (dans le mme genre que les petits boitiers d'ouverture de porte de garage  distance)


Non

----------


## Auteur

un interrupteur  mercure ?

----------


## Nhaps

Dtecteur d'incendie ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

En rapport avec une alarme de maison ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que ca dectecte une onde radio ?


Non



> l'ampoule est juste l pour s'allumer lors de la dtection ?


Non (ce n'est pas une ampoule qui "s'allume")

----------


## ram-0000

> un interrupteur  mercure ?


Oui (C'est la technologie utilise mais cela ne dit rien de son usage). Le but de ce dfi, c'est " quoi sert *prcisment* cet objet"



> Dtecteur d'incendie ?


Non



> En rapport avec une alarme de maison ?


Non

----------


## Nhaps

Le dtecteur qui permet d'allumer la lumire dans un congelateur lorsque la porte s'ouvre ? ^^

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Non
> 
> Non (ce n'est pas une ampoule qui "s'allume")


Cette ampoule est-elle remplit d'un certain liquide ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une cl ?


Non

----------


## Auteur

> Oui (C'est la technologie utilise mais cela ne dit rien de son usage). Le but de ce dfi, c'est " quoi sert *prcisment* cet objet"


si c'est un interrupteur  mercure dans ce cas cet objet doit tre plac d'une manire particulire pour qu'il fonctionne. Sans doute un interrupteur qui permet de dtecter si l'objet est, par exemple, plac horizontalement, sans a le contact est coup. 

On peut trouver aussi ce genre d'objet dans les vieux postes de radio.

----------


## ram-0000

> Le dtecteur qui permet d'allumer la lumire dans un congelateur lorsque la porte s'ouvre ? ^^


Non



> Cette ampoule est-elle remplit d'un certain liquide ?


Oui

----------


## Nhaps

Cet appareil se situe dans un appareil de chauffage ?
Cet appareil se situe dans un fer  repasser ?
Cet appareil se situe dans une machine  laver ?

----------


## Nhaps

Lintrieur d'un thermostat !! ?

----------


## ram-0000

> si c'est un interrupteur  mercure dans ce cas cet objet doit tre plac d'une manire particulire pour qu'il fonctionne


Oui



> Sans doute un interrupteur qui permet de dtecter si l'objet est, par exemple, plac horizontalement, sans a le contact est coup.


Oui, par exemple. Sauf que dans ce cas ce n'est pas l'horizontalit (ou la verticalit) qui est dtecte.



> On peut trouver aussi ce genre d'objet dans les vieux postes de radio.


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Cet appareil se situe dans un appareil de chauffage ?


Non



> Cet appareil se situe dans un fer  repasser ?


Non



> Cet appareil se situe dans une machine  laver ?


Non



> Lintrieur d'un thermostat !! ?


Non

----------


## Nhaps

Roh le combo que j'ai fait de non l...

----------


## ram-0000

> Roh le combo que j'ai fait de non l...


Clair  ::P: 

Vous allez vite aujourd'hui et j'espre ne pas louper vos rponses. Si par cas j'en loupe, n'hsitez pas  reposter

----------


## Razorflak

Un dtecteur de fume qui a cram?
edit: Oups, dj t proposer.

----------


## DevBaldwin

Je ne sais plus si a a t voqu.

Un dtecteur de mouvement ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un dtecteur de fume qui a cram?


Non



> Un dtecteur de mouvement ?


Pas tout  fait (mais la notion de "mouvement" est prsente)

----------


## lper

Est-ce que c'est destin pour une alarme de voiture, de maison ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que c'est destin pour une alarme de voiture, de maison ?


Non, ce n'est pas li  une alarme voiture maison (ou autre)

----------


## lper

> Non, ce n'est pas li  une alarme voiture maison (ou autre)


 ::boulet::  que je suis, a a dj t propos....

Alors peut-tre c'est plac dans un un flipper (ou un autre jeu de bar) ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un dtecteur de secousse sismique ? ou autre vibration ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Alors peut-tre c'est plac dans un un flipper (ou un autre jeu de bar) ?


Non

C'est marrant, j'avais pens pour ce dfi au dispositif de tilt des flipper puis j'avais abandonn pour celui l

----------


## ram-0000

> Un dtecteur de secousse sismique ? ou autre vibration ?


Presque (mais rien  voir avec le sismique)

----------


## Alvaten

Un detecteur de secouse pour GPS ? (je sais pas  quoi ca sert mais google me sort ca quand je cherche detecteur de secousse  ::aie:: )

Ou un capteur pour voir si une maison "bouge", genre  cause du terrain qui s'affaisse.

----------


## Nhaps

Un dtecteur pour domotique un truc dans le genre ?

----------


## clairetj

Un dtecteur de vibration si quelqu'un essaie de forcer ta porte d'entre ou tes fentres ???

----------


## Nhaps

Ou simplement un truc anti vol.

----------


## ram-0000

> Un detecteur de secouse pour GPS ? (je sais pas  quoi ca sert mais google me sort ca quand je cherche detecteur de secousse )


Non (rien  voir avec le GPS). Attention, quand tu as dit "secousse", j'ai rpondu "presque"



> Ou un capteur pour voir si une maison "bouge", genre  cause du terrain qui s'affaisse.


Non (rien  voir avec le sismique)



> Un dtecteur pour domotique un truc dans le genre ?


Non (rien  voir avec la domotique)



> Un dtecteur de vibration si quelqu'un essaie de forcer ta porte d'entre ou tes fentres ???


Non (rien  voir avec les alarmes



> Ou simplement un truc anti vol.


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Un capteur pour voir quand Papy fait une crise de Parkinson ? (fonctionne aussi sur les pileptiques) ...

----------


## lper

Pour un airbag ?

----------


## Nhaps

> Pour un airbag ?


Ohhh pas bte la gupe !

----------


## ram-0000

> Un capteur pour voir quand Papy fait une crise de Parkinson ? (fonctionne aussi sur les pileptiques) ...


Non



> Pour un airbag ?


a pourrait mais cet appareil n'est pas prvu pour les airbag

----------


## Nhaps

Cet appareil dtecte donc les chocs ?

----------


## clairetj

Pour un ballon d'eau chaude ???

----------


## ram-0000

> Cet appareil dtecte donc les chocs ?


Oui, il s'agit d'un dtecteur de choc. Maintenant pour quoi faire et dans quoi on le trouve ?



> Pour un ballon d'eau chaude ???


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Le trouve-t-on dans une voiture ?

Edit : sur l' ABS d'une BMW E30 ?

----------


## clairetj

Un dtecteur de choc dans un jouet pour bb ??? (a fait de la musique si ou secoue ou si il y a un choc)

----------


## Nhaps

Dans un coffre fort ? ^^

----------


## Alvaten

> jouet pour bb


Je donnerai pas ce jouet  mon bb avec un interputeur au mrcure dedans ^^

Du coup ca me fait penser que le dispositif doit tre assez ancien s'il est encore au mrcure

----------


## ram-0000

> Un dtecteur de choc dans un jouet pour bb ??? (a fait de la musique si ou secoue ou si il y a un choc)


Non



> Dans un coffre fort ? ^^


Non




> Le trouve-t-on dans une voiture ?
> 
> Edit : sur l' ABS d'une BMW E30 ?


L'edit est beau, c'est exactement cela, 1 point pour DevBaldwin

Il s'agit du dtecteur de choc de l'ABS des BMW E30
Une photo plus complte de l'objet compltement "dshabill" : 


Et des info  son sujet : http://n.ventura.free.fr/relai-abs-e30/index.htm (vers le bas de la page). Je n'ai pas d'info constructeur, je suppose que cela fait partie du domaine "confidentiel constructeur"  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ben si a concerne une voiture, je suis sr de pas trouver, je sais mme pas  quoi a ressemble une BMW

----------


## ram-0000

> Je donnerai pas ce jouet  mon bb avec un interputeur au mrcure dedans ^^


Pas faux



> Du coup ca me fait penser que le dispositif doit tre assez ancien s'il est encore au mrcure


Les contacts au mercure sont trs fiables. C'est pour cela qu'on les utilise encore de nos jours.

----------


## DevBaldwin

Ils font de sacrs dispositifs de cingl dans les BMW.

J'ignorais aussi que les contacteurs au mercure taient encore courants

----------


## lper

> Ah ben si a concerne une voiture, je suis sr de pas trouver, je sais mme pas  quoi a ressemble une BMW


T'as assez de choix pourtant dans GTA, vilain moustique.... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> T'as assez de choix pourtant dans GTA, vilain moustique....


J'aime pas GTA  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> J'aime pas GTA


Moi non plus, mais faut avouer qu'il y a des vidos assez amusantes sur Youtube...

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi non plus, mais faut avouer qu'il y a des vidos assez amusantes sur Youtube...


Oui c'est vrai  ::):  Je me contente de a, j'aime bien voir les gens faire tout et n'importe quoi ^^

----------


## sevyc64

Mais vous tes fou  :8O: 
4 pages en un jour, j'arrive plsu  suivre, moi!






> Je n'ai pas d'info constructeur, je suppose que cela fait partie du domaine "confidentiel constructeur"


Bof, certainement du Bosch, c'est national. Valo, peu probable, du gaulois chez les germains ...

----------


## Auteur

> Je donnerai pas ce jouet  mon bb avec un interrupteur au mercure dedans ^^


Quand tu regardes certains *jeux d'autrefois*...

----------


## Jipt

> Quand tu regardes certains *jeux d'autrefois*...


Bin quoi ? Quand j'tais minot, j'ai eu un "petit physicien" avec lequel je me suis grave clat, surtout avec la construction d'une machine  vapeur dont la source de chaleur tait une lampe  alcool  brler.
Jamais retrouv ce genre de truc, qui aurait pu intresser mon fils...

----------


## Auteur

Ca m'aurait plus de construire une machine  vapeur  ::D: 

Connais tu ce genre de machine (machine de Stirling) :



Mais tu as vu tous les "jouets" ?



> Un kit  nergie atomique , avec des chantillons dUranium et de Radium


bon tu me diras qu' l'poque on ignorait les effets de la radioactivit.

----------


## giragu03

> Bin quoi ? Quand j'tais minot, j'ai eu un "petit physicien" avec lequel je me suis grave clat, surtout avec la construction d'une machine  vapeur dont la source de chaleur tait une lampe  alcool  brler.
> Jamais retrouv ce genre de truc, qui aurait pu intresser mon fils...


Quand j'tais mme, j'avais un jeu o tu faisais des circuits lectriques (un petit peu de ce genre, mais j'ai l'impression que ceux qui sortent maintenant sont nuls et hyper-limits : il me semble que celui que j'avais tu faisais une vingtaine de circuits lectriques diffrents et ce n'tait pas vou  rester mont car tu rutilisais les lments d'un circuit  un autre). J'avais fait fumer des composants en oubliant ou en me trompant de rsistance  ::aie::  (enfin, depuis j'ai appris que le truc avec des petites bandes de couleur s'appelait une rsistance ;  l'poque tout ce que je savais c'tait qu'il fallait relier B3  C2 avec un fil et j'avais d me tromper  une des bornes). Heureusement que ce n'tait qu'avec une pile 9V. Mais c'tait gnial ce truc.

J'avais aussi un jeu qui s'appelait il me semble "Le petit menuisier" avec une petite scie sauteuse, une petite perceuse... Mon pre n'a jamais voulu me laisser l'utiliser tout seul, donc je n'ai d m'en servir qu'une fois ou deux (mais c'tait bien marrant aussi...).

----------


## Jipt

> Ca m'aurait plus de construire une machine  vapeur


Trop fun, parce que limite c'est le genre de truc que tu pourrais bricoler au fond du garage (ou de la caverne, quand les temps seront venus, comme je dis parfois...)




> Connais-tu ce genre de machine (machine de Stirling)


Nan.
Le nom me parlait, suis all voir la page Wikipedia, c'est assez loufoque quand mme !
Mais tu sais, je me suis juste amus avec ce "petit physicien" et ne le suis pas plus que a.




> Mais tu as vu tous les "jouets" ?
> 
> bon tu me diras qu' l'poque on ignorait les effets de la radioactivit.


Vi, a aussi c'est loufoque. Mais je ne les ai pas connus, j'tais pas encore n.

@giragu03 : me suis bien amus vers 8-10 ans  me bricoler des feux rouges de circulation (qui commenaient  apparatre aux carrefours) avec des ampoules de lampes de poche, de la peinture, des interrupteurs de lampe de chevet et une pile.

Mais on n'est pas un peu HS, l ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Mais on n'est pas un peu HS, l ?


pas forcment : poste une photo d'un de tes anciens jouets bricol et on doit deviner  quoi il servait  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

Quel gcheur, cette magnifique machine aurait mrit un dfi  elle toute seule !!!

----------


## giragu03

> @giragu03 : me suis bien amus vers 8-10 ans  me bricoler des feux rouges de circulation (qui commenaient  apparatre aux carrefours) avec des ampoules de lampes de poche, de la peinture, des interrupteurs de lampe de chevet et une pile.
> 
> Mais on n'est pas un peu HS, l ?


Faire un vrai HS sur la taverne : c'est continuer sur le sujet  la dix-neuvime page  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Faire un vrai HS sur la taverne : c'est continuer sur le sujet  la dix-neuvime page


Et bien justement, profitons-en pour continuer ce sujet !!!

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Des OVNIS !

----------


## ram-0000

> Des OVNIS !


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Un roulement  billes ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un roulement  billes ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

Et alors ?

Plus personne ne hante la taverne ?Ce dfi est trop compliqu ?Ce n'est pas vendredi ?Pas encore bien rcupr de ce week end de 4 jours ?

Toujours est il que je n'ai pas beaucoup de propositions  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Est-ce un dispositif de stockage de donnes ?

----------


## Invit

Un obturateur d'appareil photo ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce un dispositif de stockage de donnes ?


Non



> Un obturateur d'appareil photo ?


Non

----------


## AdmChiMay

Une lecteur de bande magntique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une lecteur de bande magntique ?


Non

----------


## Auteur

C'est vert avec des bidules ronds visss (je dirais des vis M3 tte fraise fendue) ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est vert avec des bidules ronds visss (je dirais des vis M3 tte fraise fendue) ?


Oui, c'est vert avec des bidules ronds visss (peut tre des vis M3 tte fraise fendue)

et ?

----------


## Auteur

> et ?


non, rien, je n'ai pas d'ide  ::pastaper:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

c'est une pice mcanique appartenant  une machine outil ?

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est une pice mcanique appartenant  une machine outil ?


Pice mcanique, oui
machine outil, non

----------


## Auteur

les disques que l'on voit (avec les fameuses vis) ferment des petits rservoirs ?

----------


## AdmChiMay

Un morceau de tour manuel ? Un tour, c'est pas vraiment une machine-outil ?

----------


## ram-0000

> les disques que l'on voit (avec les fameuses vis) ferment des petits rservoirs ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Un morceau de tour manuel ? Un tour, c'est pas vraiment une machine-outil ?


Non mais j'aurais quand mme mis le tour dans les machines-outil

----------


## Auteur

je suis en train de me demander si ce n'est pas le dtail d'un moteur pas  pas d'un disque dur ou lecteur CD.

Comme ici par exemple : http://horyax.fr/inondations-et-disq...-partie-2.html (paragraphe 4)

----------


## ram-0000

> je suis en train de me demander si ce n'est pas le dtail d'un moteur pas  pas d'un disque dur ou lecteur CD.


Non, rien d'informatique pour ce dfi (mais technique quand mme)

----------


## DevBaldwin

Les lments en forme de disque, tournent-ils sur eux-mme ?

Ou sont-ils fixent ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Les lments en forme de disque, tournent-ils sur eux-mme ?


Oui, les 3 lments en forme de disque tournent sur eux-mmes (je veux parler des lments de couleur verte)

----------


## illight

un ancien lecteur des cassettes VHS ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Est-ce qu'une bande de matire passe sur les disques ? Si oui, du papier, du verre, du bois, du textile ?
Je tente de battre le combo de Nhaps... ::aie::

----------


## E.Bzz

Un projecteur vido ?
Une camra ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un ancien lecteur des cassettes VHS ?


Non



> Est-ce qu'une bande de matire passe sur les disques ?


Non



> Un projecteur vido ?


Non



> Une camra ?


Non

----------


## E.Bzz

Un appareil permettant la restauration de bandes (vido ou magntiques) ?

----------


## Deaf

a appartient  une machine  coudre?

ou quelque chose en rapport avec la confection de vtements?

----------


## lper

Est-ce que les cylindres servent d'indicateurs ?
Est-ce que les cylindres servent de boutons de rglage ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un appareil permettant la restauration de bandes (vido ou magntiques) ?


Non



> a appartient  une machine  coudre?


Non



> ou quelque chose en rapport avec la confection de vtements?


Non



> Est-ce que les cylindres servent d'indicateurs ?


Non



> Est-ce que les cylindres servent de boutons de rglage ?


Oui

----------


## DevBaldwin

L'appareil a-t-il de l'lectronique ?
Ou est-il entirement mcanique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> L'appareil a-t-il de l'lectronique ?


Oui



> Ou est-il entirement mcanique ?


Mcanique + lectronique (mais plutt lectronique quand mme)

----------


## lper

Rglage de focalisation, d'optique, de volume, de temprature, de vitesse ?
Bon allez je tente un microscope lectronique.

----------


## ram-0000

> Rglage de focalisation


Non



> d'optique


Non



> de volume


Non



> de temprature


Non



> de vitesse ?


Non



> Bon allez je tente un microscope lectronique.


Non

----------


## lper

J'ai au moins battu Nhaps sur st'action.... ::mrgreen::

----------


## DevBaldwin

Quelque chose ( nouveau) en rapport avec une voiture ?

Un frein  tambour ?

Un trier de frein ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Quelque chose ( nouveau) en rapport avec une voiture ?


Non, pas du tout



> Un frein  tambour ?


Non



> Un trier de frein ?


Non

----------


## tatayo

C'est sur un appareil mnager ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est sur un appareil mnager ?


Non, il ne se trouve pas dans la cuisine (enfin c'est pas sa place)
Oui, on peut (ou pouvait plutt) le trouver dans la maison

----------


## Modulpro

C'est un poste  galne ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est un poste  galne ?


Oui, 1/2 point pour Modulpro

Lequel maintenant ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

> C'est un poste  galne ?


Respect  ::hola::

----------


## illight

c'est quoi un poste  galne ?  ::weird::

----------


## Auteur

> c'est quoi un poste  galne ?


l'anctre du poste de radio
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...%C3%A0_cristal

Ram-0000 :  1925 ?

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est quoi un poste  galne ?


Tout rcepteur radio comprend comme lment central un redresseur. Sur les postes rcents, ce redresseur est fait avec une diode au germanium ou au silicium.

Sur les postes ancien (avant 1950), ce redresseur tait fait avec un morceau de galne (c'est un espce de caillou) et un palpeur qui frottait dessus.

----------


## ram-0000

> lRam-0000 :  1925 ?


Oui, je pense

----------


## Jipt

[HS]



> c'est quoi un poste  galne ?


C'est quoi cette question ?

Je veux dire, comment se fait-il que tu poses cette question sur un forum et pas dans un moteur de recherches ?
L'ide ne t'a pas travers l'esprit ?

Avant, il y a longtemps, quand on demandait _4 + 3 ?_, la rponse fusait instantanment.
Ensuite on a pris ses doigts et a prenait quelques secondes.
Ensuite il a fallu prendre un papier et un crayon, a prenait quelques dizaines de secondes.
Ensuite il a fallu prendre une calculatrice, et donc trouver une calculatrice et si t'en as pas c'est mort...
C'est pour a que les fabricants de tlphone ont rajout une appli "calculatrice" dans leur machin. 
En esprant que la batterie soit bonne, qu'il n'est pas tomb et qu'on ne se l'est pas fait voler, a prend plus que quelques dizaines de secondes (faut le dverrouiller, trouver l'appli,
tourner le machin dans un sens ou dans l'autre, pianoter sans se gourrer avec ses gros doigts, etc.)
Et maintenant on pose la question sur un forum, et on attend que quelqu'un rponde. Et l, a prend un temps indtermin...

Je trouve cette dgradation du fonctionnement intellectuel inquitante.
[/HS]

----------


## illight

C'est une faon de voir la chose  :;): 

Je te rassure : l'ide m'a travers l'esprit, mais je me suis dit que poser la question ici permettrait  d'autres personnes d'avoir aussi l'information, sans avoir, chacun de notre ct,  chercher celle-ci.

Si je pars dans ton sens, et en grossissant normment ton point de vue, tu voudrais que tout le monde cherche dans son coin, sans partager ? un forum n'est-il pas un point de partage ?

Comme dit, j'avais un autre point de vue, en posant la question ici  ::):

----------


## ram-0000

C'est bon, chacun a exprim son point de vue et je ne voudrais pas que ce thread parte en troll sur la recherche google ou non.

Recentrons le dbat, il s'agit donc d'un poste  galne datant a priori de 1925 (je ne suis pas sr de l'anne). Qui aurait une photo  proposer afin d'emporter l'autre 1/2 point ?

----------


## Auteur

En voici :
http://jlf.pagesperso-orange.fr/antiques.htm
http://www.radiosanciennes.com/colle...t-massiot-0060

Aprs trouver  quel poste appartient la photo, c'est plus compliqu.

----------


## Invit

C'est un Radiola SFR SG5 datant de 1924 :

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est un Radiola SFR SG5 datant de 1924


Presque mais je ne vais pas chipoter, le 1/2 point  Winjerome.

En fait, il s'agissait d'un Radiola SFR SG4 et d'aprs Internet, il daterait de 1925 (ce qui semble incohrent avec toi qui parle du SG5 en 1924 mais je ne sais dire qui a raison ou qui a tord).

Ils ont bien chang les postes radio depuis ce temps l (d'ailleurs, on parlait de TSF, pas de radio).

Merci  tous ceux qui ont cherch et bravo  ceux qui ont trouv.

----------


## lper

Et aucun des boutons ne sert pour le volume ? ::weird:: 

Comment a marche ?

----------


## Invit

> Et aucun des boutons ne sert pour le volume ?
> Comment a marche ?


C'est simple, tu retires des lampes pour avoir moins de puissance !

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est simple, tu retires des lampes pour avoir moins de puissance !


Je pense que le problme a l'poque tait d'avoir plus de puissance (il aurait donc fallut rajouter des lampes  ::P: ). Il n'y avait pas d'ampli, le signal utile tait prlev sur la HF  l'antenne, autant dire que c'tait pas violent.

Pour complter sur l'usage des lampes, je pense (et je suis quasi sr) que les lampes sont des indicateurs d'accord (pas des trucs pour couter la radio la nuit  ::P: ).

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pour complter sur l'usage des lampes, je pense (et je suis quasi sr) que les lampes sont des indicateurs d'accord


Elles n'auraient pas plutt un rle d'amplificateur du signal comme pour les appareils musicaux ?

Voici le principe :

"Voil le processus qui conduit pas  pas  lamplification du son produit par votre instrument :

1- L'instrument produit un signal lectrique grce  ses micros magntiques. Ce signal est une tension alternative constitue de plusieurs cycles positifs-ngatifs trs rapides. Cette alternance dpend de la frquence de la note joue. Par exemple un La  une frquence de 440 Hz, la tension oscille donc 440 fois du plus au moins  chaque seconde.

2- La cathode  constitue dun mtal entour doxydes qui favorisent lmission dlectrons  est chauffe par le filament soumis  une tension. Cest pour cette raison que lensemble du dispositif est enferm dans une ampoule contenant un gaz spcial et inerte empchant le filament de se consumer instantanment, comme pour une ampoule classique du reste. La temprature leve va exciter les lectrons qui seront attirs par la plaque de lanode charge ngativement.

3- Entre la cathode et lanode se trouve la grille qui, porte  sa propre tension continue et fixe, est charge ngativement, juste un peu plus ngativement que la cathode. Elle en repousse donc les lectrons comme 2 ples ngatifs de 2 aimants. Il se trouve que cette grille est relie  votre guitare. Le signal de la guitare  mme trs lger  va donc modifier la charge lectrique de la grille qui du coup va laisser passer un norme flux lectrique (lnorme masse des lectrons de la cathode qui rvent daller rejoindre lanode). Et boum ! Cest une amplification car il se trouve que cet norme flux lectrique est  la mme frquence (plus/moins/plus/moins etc.) que le signal mis par votre guitare qui laisse passer plus/moins/plus/moins de flux. En quelque sorte, le signal de faible tension (quelques volts) issu de votre guitare va servir  dfinir un  schma  qui sera travers et reproduit  lidentique mais en plus grand par lnorme flux lectrique issue de votre prise 220 Volts.

Note : il est important de noter que en labsence de sollicitation lectrique chaque lectrode (anode, cathode ou grille) de chaque tube, reste porte  une tension continue fixe dtermine, dite sa propre tension de polarisation. On dit que cest ltat de  fonctionnement  vide .

En cas de sollicitation effective, chaque lectrode est porte  une tension qui est la somme :
-  de la tension sollicitatrice (non constante, souvent alternative)
- et de sa propre tension de polarisation (contante continue fixe).

On dit que cest ltat de  fonctionnement dynamique .

4- Un second tage damplification  dit de puissance  est appliqu au signal ainsi pr-amplifi par la premire lampe. En toute logique, la plaque de la lampe de pr-amplification est relie  la grille de la lampe damplification. Le mme processus dcrit au point 3 se reproduit alors, mais avec encore plus de puissance. Suffisamment de puissance (exprim en Watts, Puissance = Voltage (la  pression ) x Intensit (le  dbit ) pour alimenter un haut-parleur."

Tir de http://www.leblogquigratte.fr/2011/1...tions-simples/

----------


## ram-0000

> Elles n'auraient pas plutt un rle d'amplificateur du signal comme pour les appareils musicaux ?


Si effectivement, j'ai dit une btise. Je viens de trouver un schma de cblage du SG4 :

----------


## Invit

> Si effectivement, j'ai dit une btise. Je viens de trouver un schma de cblage du SG4 :


Franchement, comme si je ne savais pas de quoi je parlais !  ::roll:: 
Maintenant, c'est remplac par des transistors, largement plus fiables et efficaces.
Les lampes existent encore dans le domaine marginal de l'amplification haut de gamme HiFi (amplificateur de salon) ou Low-Fi (amplis guitares et autres instruments)
D'ailleurs, si vous des ides de marques pour remplacer la 6V6 et la 12AX7 de mon ampli Fender pour avoir un son plus clair et moins distordu...

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour remplacer la 6V6 et la 12AX7 de mon ampli Fender pour avoir un son plus clair et moins distordu...


D'aprs mon oncle, qui travaille dans le domaine, il conseille, pour un blues deluxe, des groove tube :

- Puissance : KT66
- Prampli : 12AX7M - ECC83 - 12AT7

Par contre, toujours selon lui, tu perds en puissance brute compar  des Sovtek

Et un dernier conseil (encore de sa part), vrifier les rsistances

----------


## Invit

> D'aprs mon oncle, qui travaille dans le domaine, il conseille, pour un blues deluxe, des groove tube :
> - Puissance : KT66
> - Prampli : 12AX7M - ECC83 - 12AT7
> Par contre, toujours selon lui, tu perds en puissance brute compar  des Sovtek
> Et un dernier conseil (encore de sa part), vrifier les rsistances


Ouais, mais Groove tube, c'est juste un revendeur, pas un fabricant ! ( cf http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/Groove-Tubes pour les correspondances )
Enfin, je ne vais pas polluer ce beau poste davantage avec mes basses considrations lampesques.

----------


## ram-0000

Parce que demain c'est vendredi, un petit challenge pour s'amuser s'impose  ::P: 

Et a, c'est quoi ?

----------


## tatayo

Un bout de guitare lectrique ?

----------


## sevyc64

Une boite  dcade. 

Alors rsistance ou condensateur, l difficile  dire

----------


## ram-0000

> Un bout de guitare lectrique ?


Non



> Une boite  dcade


Gcheur de dfi !!! 1/2 point pour sevyc64



> Alors rsistance ou condensateur, l difficile  dire


Le type, la marque et une photo pour avoir le point complet SVP

----------


## sevyc64

Le type, j'en sais rien, il faudrait voir le schema sur le cot.

La marque c'est AOIP, grande marque de matriel lectronique et de mesure

et une photo (ici d'une boite  dcade  rsistance) : 

Tout bon lectronicien doit connaitre a

----------


## ram-0000

Allez, 1 point pour sevyc64.

Il s'agissait effectivement d'un dtail d'une boite  dcade de rsistance AOIP.



Ce sont des rsistances de prcision que l'on trouve principalement dans les labos (et aussi les coles)

----------


## Auteur

Les boites AOIP  ::love::  je les utilisais en TP  au lyce  ::D:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Les boites AOIP  je les utilisais en TP  au lyce


a ne me rajeunit pas...  ::calim2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les boites AOIP je les utilisais en TP  au lyce


Moi de mme, en "Sciences de l'Ingnieur", pour la partie lectronique.

J'me sent vieux d'un coup  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Les boites AOIP  je les utilisais en TP  au lyce


Waoh ! J'avais compltement oubli a...  :8O: 
Oui, je me suis servi de a rgulirement pendant ma scolarit, jusqu' la FAC, vraisemblablement.
On se fait vieux...
Je vais piler les poils blancs de ma barbe...

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est un morceau de quoi ?

----------


## illight

A premire vue, je croyais que c'tait une image d'un film, mais a doit pas tre a  ::mrgreen:: 

La lumire rouge est un faisceau lumineux, ou a n'a rien  voir ?

----------


## Nhaps

Une sorte de machine  crire ?

----------


## Miistik

Un rotisseur  poulets comme sur le march ?

----------


## Invit

Serait-ce un panneau solaire de satellite ?

Ou bien serait-ce les fils de cuivre d'une bobine de moteur (ou gnratrice) lectrique ?

----------


## clairetj

J'aurais dit l'intrieur d'un grille-pain au premier abord

----------


## ram-0000

> A premire vue, je croyais que c'tait une image d'un film, mais a doit pas tre a


Non



> La lumire rouge est un faisceau lumineux, ou a n'a rien  voir ?


Lumire oui mais pas faisceau



> Une sorte de machine  crire ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

> Un rotisseur  poulets comme sur le march ?


Non



> Serait-ce un panneau solaire de satellite ?


Non



> Ou bien serait-ce les fils de cuivre d'une bobine de moteur (ou gnratrice) lectrique ?


Non



> J'aurais dit l'intrieur d'un grille-pain au premier abord


Non

----------


## clairetj

Une lampe qui attire les insectes et les lectrocute ???

----------


## ram-0000

> Une lampe qui attire les insectes et les lectrocute ???


Non

----------


## sevyc64

Hummm, je sais pas pourquoi, cette lumire rouge me fait penser  HAL  ::koi:: 


_me fera bien une projection, moi, tiens!_

----------


## ram-0000

> Hummm, je sais pas pourquoi, cette lumire rouge me fait penser  HAL


Non, ce n'est pas HAL  ::ptdr::

----------


## Lung

a chauffe ?

----------


## ram-0000

> a chauffe ?


Oui mais c'est un effet secondaire non dsirable. Et que je dit que cela chauffe, cela veut dire qu'on peut quand mme le toucher avec la main, c'est chaud mais pas brulant.

----------


## Lung

Une lampe ?

a claire ?

----------


## ternel

Un jukebox, peut-tre.
Les arabesques, la lumire.

----------


## ram-0000

> Une lampe ?


Un peu 



> a claire ?


Le but premier de cet objet n'est pas "d'clairer"



> Un jukebox, peut-tre.


Non



> Les arabesques, la lumire.


Pas compris

----------


## Invit

Est-ce que c'est un morceau du dcor du film 2001, l'odysse de l'espace ?

La partie centrale, est-ce que c'est un tuyau de douche ou quelque chose de visuellement trs semblable ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que c'est un morceau du dcor du film 2001, l'odysse de l'espace ?


Non, ni aucun autre film



> La partie centrale, est-ce que c'est un tuyau de douche ou quelque chose de visuellement trs semblable ?


Non. Quand tu sauras ce que c'est, tu regretteras d'avoir parl de tuyau de douche  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

Peut-on avoir une autre photo ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Peut-on avoir une autre photo ?


Ha ? 1/2 point pour moi ?

Un autre dtail :

----------


## Auteur

un composant lectronique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un composant lectronique ?


Oui

----------


## Auteur

j'hsite entre la pentode (et autres triodes et ttrodes) et la diode  vide.

----------


## ram-0000

> j'hsite entre la pentode (et autres triodes et ttrodes) et la diode  vide.


Aucune d'elles

----------


## Auteur

oh !  :8O: 
quelles sont les dimensions de l'objet ?

----------


## Auteur

on dirait pourtant un tube  vide... ce composant est rcent, vieux ?

----------


## ram-0000

> quelles sont les dimensions de l'objet ?


A peu prs la mme taille (quelques cm) que la pentode (et autres triodes et ttrodes) et la diode  vide  ::P:

----------


## Auteur

::aie:: 

un (petit) canon  lectrons ?
http://www.crtsite.com/big/camera/ic...0canon-big.jpg

[edit]
Source de l'image :
http://www.crtsite.com/page4.html
[/edit]

----------


## ram-0000

> un (petit) canon  lectrons ?


Non

----------


## Auteur

::cry:: 
c'est pourtant ressemblant  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## ram-0000

> c'est pourtant ressemblant


Certe, je n'en disconviens point mais ce n'est pas cela.

----------


## ram-0000

J'avais loup cette question, dsol



> on dirait pourtant un tube  vide


Oui



> ce composant est rcent, vieux ?


Plutt vieux (mais j'ai connu)

----------


## Auteur

une cathode froide :
http://www.turbosquid.com/3d-models/...d-model/566234

un tube Nixie ?
un thyratron ?
un krytron ?
un sprytron ? 
un ignitron ?
(merci Wiki  ::aie:: )

----------


## ram-0000

> une cathode froide


Oui



> un thyratron ?


Non



> un krytron ?


Non



> un sprytron ?


Non



> un ignitron ?


Non



> un tube Nixie ?


Oui

Je vous prsente le tube nixie, lanctre de l'afficheur 7 segments et de l'afficheur  cristaux liquides


1/2 point pour auteur (qui ne manque pas de persvrance) et 1/2 point pour moi-mme (il a fallut fournir 2 images pour dcoincer le dfi)

----------


## Auteur

Il existe des horloges utilisant ce composant et mme un module Arduino.
C'est assez sympa  ::D: 
Par contre il faut viter d'y mettre les doigts dedans, les 170V courant continu tu dois les sentir passer  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## lper

Magnifique ce composant, j'adore, tout comme j'adorais la programmation logique que l'on faisait pour les afficheurs 7 segments.  ::D:

----------


## ram-0000

> Par contre il faut viter d'y mettre les doigts dedans, les 170V courant continu tu dois les sentir passer


Oui, cela doit "picoter" un peu !!!

----------


## Lung

C'est le mme systme que le dtecteur de divergence de Stein gate ?
http://www.digitaltutors.com/forum/s...om-Steins-Gate

----------


## Nhaps

Pas mal styler ce tube Nixie.

----------


## Auteur

Un exemple d'horloge :



un jeu d'checs :



un analyseur de spectre :




bref, en cherchant vous verrez pas mal d'applications

----------


## Nhaps

Sympa l'horloge =D

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi et a sert  quoi ?

----------


## Nhaps

Un jour il y aura un objet qui aura t cr de mon vivant ^^


Sinon on dirait que une partie de l'objet peut rentrer et sortir, un peu comme un tiroir.

----------


## illight

le premier casque de bioman rouge ?  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Un jour il y aura un objet qui aura t cr de mon vivant ^^


Dis toi que la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des annes !!!



> Sinon on dirait que une partie de l'objet peut rentrer et sortir, un peu comme un tiroir.


Oui, on dirait bien c !

----------


## ram-0000

> le premier casque de bioman rouge ?


Non

----------


## ram-0000

Alors, pas d'ides ? On est vendredi quand mme, cela devrait se dchainer dans la taverne !!!

----------


## Lung

> Alors, pas d'ides ? On est vendredi quand mme, cela devrait se dchainer dans la taverne !!!


C'est l'heure de la digestion ...     ::sleep::

----------


## Kreepz

Une scie circulaire ?  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## Delias

Bonjour  tous

Euh, a a voir avec l'informatique?
Je dirais une pice d'une machine outils, genre un guide qui permet de chang l'angle de coupe.

Delias

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est l'heure de la digestion ...


Ha ? Dsol de vous avoir rveill alors !!



> Une scie circulaire ?


Non



> Euh, a a voir avec l'informatique?


Non, rien  voir



> Je dirais une pice d'une machine outils, genre un guide qui permet de chang l'angle de coupe.


Non

----------


## Nhaps

C'est un outil de bricolage ? de maonnerie ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est un outil de bricolage ?


Non, ce n'est pas un outil



> de maonnerie ?


Non, rien  voir avec la maonnerie

----------


## Nhaps

Un instrument de musique ?
Un jeu ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un instrument de musique ?


Non



> Un jeu ?


Non

----------


## Kreepz

L'utilise t'on souvent?

----------


## ram-0000

> L'utilise t'on souvent?


A la maison, jamais. D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas un truc utilis par le "commun" des mortels. Il est mme probable que vous n'en ayez jamais vu. Par contre, jamais vu ne veut pas dire que vous ne pourrez pas deviner ce que c'est. Tout le monde connait le plus gros "machin" qui va autour de ce "truc".

C'est un "truc" qui est utilis trs frquemment par certaines personnes dans un certain contexte.

----------


## Nhaps

C'est utilis dans un certain mtier en particulier ?

Dans la photographie ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est utilis dans un certain mtier en particulier ?


Oui



> Dans la photographie ?


Non

----------


## Auteur

quelles sont les dimensions du truc ? Et celui du machin qui va autour ?

----------


## ram-0000

> quelles sont les dimensions du truc ? Et celui du machin qui va autour ?


8cm par 12cm environ pour le truc, pour le machin, faudra chercher un peu  ::aie::

----------


## MrBoo

Hello,
Je suis ce post de temps en temps. C'est bien on y aprends plein de truc.
Bon, j'ai jamais particip par manque de "culture" ou alors parce que j'arrive trop tard....

Et l, j'ai peut-tre une petite ide :
Ne serait-ce point une *cope* qu'on trouve sous les *Canadair*?

(Mais en voyant le dernier post, j'ai un doute avec les dimensions, je voyait a plus grand en vrai...)

----------


## Kreepz

> Hello,
> Je suis ce post de temps en temps. C'est bien on y aprends plein de truc.
> Bon, j'ai jamais particip par manque de "culture" ou alors parce que j'arrive trop tard....
> 
> Et l, j'ai peut-tre une petite ide :
> Ne serait-ce pas point une *cope* qu'on trouve sous les *Canadair*?
> 
> (Mais en voyant le dernier post, j'ai un doute avec les dimensions, je voyait a plus grand en vrai...)


Si c'est cela, regarde: http://pelican.46.free.fr/Caracteris...ristiques.html  ::):

----------


## MrBoo

> Si c'est cela, regarde: http://pelican.46.free.fr/Caracteris...ristiques.html


YES!  ::mouarf::  On retrouve mme la photo d'origine...

----------


## ram-0000

> Ne serait-ce point une *cope* qu'on trouve sous les *Canadair*?


H oui, c'est exactement cela. 1 point pour MrBoo


Plus d'info ici sur ce magnifique aronef peut tre pas trs joli mais diablement efficace qui a sauv quelques milliers d'hectares de forts (et probablement aussi des vies par la mme occasion).

Sur un canadair, il y a 2 copes (de dimension 8X12cm) pour remplir les 2 rservoirs de 3000 litres (1 cope par rservoir). Cette cope est mobile, elle est sortir pour coper et elle est rentre lorsque l'copage est termin.

Si j'ai choisi ce sujet pas vraiment informatique pour ce dfi, c'est pour faire taire la lgende urbaine qui veux qu'un jour, un canadair lors de son copage ait pris un plongeur (avec bouteilles, palmes et tuba) et l'ait abandonn sur une montage lors d'un largage.

Quand on voit la dimension de l'cope, un plongeur ne passerai pas. Il aurait probablement une grosse frayeur (et peut tre une bosse ncessitant un doliprane taille king size) mais point d'aspiration dans la soute !!!

Pour le prochain dfi, je reviendrai  des choses plus "informatiques"

----------


## ram-0000

Et a, c'est quoi ?


Dsol, l'image est un peu fonce et un peu pixelise (mais google image ne donne rien  ::P: )

----------


## Paulter

C'est un composant electronique ? La partie avec les 10 points blancs me fait penser  une sorte de prise.

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est un composant electronique ?


Non, ce n'est pas un dtail sur un composant lectronique



> La partie avec les 10 points blancs me fait penser  une sorte de prise.


Non

----------


## sevyc64

un btiment dans une ville, vu de satellite ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un btiment dans une ville, vu de satellite ?


Non

----------


## Nhaps

La taille est elle  l'chelle ?
Est ce zoom ?
Ou autre contraire c'est sens tre plus gros ?

----------


## ram-0000

> La taille est elle  l'chelle ?
> Est ce zoom ?
> Ou autre contraire c'est sens tre plus gros ?


A vue de nez, je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un dtail de 20cm X 14. L'image originale est d'assez mauvaise qualit et assez petite.

----------


## illight

Ce sont des chiffres qu'on pourrait apercevoir ? ou a n'a rien  voir ?

On dirait du binaire  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Ce sont des chiffres qu'on pourrait apercevoir ? ou a n'a rien  voir ?
> 
> On dirait du binaire


Non

----------


## MrBoo

J'allais propos la surface d'un wafer vu au microscope, mais vu la taille annonc, c'est pas a...

Peut-tre une grille d'entre d'air sur un ordi.?

----------


## ram-0000

> J'allais propos la surface d'un wafer vu au microscope, mais vu la taille annonc, c'est pas a...


Non



> Peut-tre une grille d'entre d'air sur un ordi.?


Non

----------


## DevBaldwin

Un pneu ?  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Un pneu ?


Non

----------


## Paulter

C'est en mtal ? En plastique ?

----------


## shadowmoon

La "grille" sur (dans) laquelle on "fixe" un processeur ?

----------


## ram-0000

> C'est en mtal ? En plastique ?


Il y a du mtal mais aussi autre chose (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de plastique)



> La "grille" sur (dans) laquelle on "fixe" un processeur ?


Non

----------


## ternel

Les dimensions donnes sont-elles celles de la partie centrale?

Ca ressemble  une prise 10pins demi-femelle (femelle pour l'ensemble, male par les contacteurs)
De tte, c'est le genre de prise  l'arrire d'un pc, mais en plus gros.

Rceptacle pour cable d'alimentation d'une grosse alimentation?

----------


## ram-0000

> Les dimensions donnes sont-elles celles de la partie centrale?


Les dimensions que j'ai donnes ( vue de nez) sont celle de toute la partie reprsente par l'image



> Ca ressemble  une prise 10pins demi-femelle (femelle pour l'ensemble, male par les contacteurs)
> De tte, c'est le genre de prise  l'arrire d'un pc, mais en plus gros.


Non



> Rceptacle pour cable d'alimentation d'une grosse alimentation?


Non

----------


## Delias

Un ordinateur  tube? Genre ENIAC

----------


## ram-0000

> Un ordinateur  tube?


Oui,  1/2 point pour Delias



> Genre ENIAC


Non, c'est pas lui (il va falloir chercher  ::aie:: )

----------


## Delias

Je crois bien que j'ai trouv le quel c'est l'ordinateur Harwell Dekatron aussi abrg WITCH.

Naps avait demand si un jour il y aura un objet qui aura t cr de son vivant  ::massacre:: 

Delias

----------


## ram-0000

> Je crois bien que j'ai trouv le quel c'est l'ordinateur Harwell Dekatron aussi abrg WITCH.


C'est lui, le point complet pour Delias.

Il s'agit effectivement de l'ordinateur  tubes Witch :

et ici, une page qui parle de cet anctre : http://www.futura-sciences.com/magaz...demarre-42938/



> Cest un anctre de linformatique qui sest rveill aprs un sommeil de prs de quarante ans. Il sappelle le Witch, il pse 2,5 tonnes, mesure 2 mtres de haut pour 6 mtres de largeur, consomme 1,5 kW dlectricit, et a t construit en 1949, ce qui en fait lun des premiers ordinateurs du monde. Expos au muse national de linformatique de Bletchley Park (Royaume-Uni), ce mastodonte a t remis en marche la semaine dernire aprs trois ans de restauration.





> Naps avait demand si un jour il y aura un objet qui aura t cr de son vivant


Peut tre mme que celui l, ils l'on arrt avant qu'il ne naisse  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

Voici un dfi. Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

----------


## ram-0000

Un spectacle musical avec jets d'eau lumineux ?

----------


## Auteur

> Un spectacle musical avec jets d'eau lumineux ?


Spectacle : si on veut, mais ce n'est pas le but.
Musical : oui
Jets d'eau lumineux : non

----------


## Invit

Une buse de chemine au gaz ?

----------


## sevyc64

Vu dans une mission de vulgarisation scientifique sur une chaine du service public (et non, pas avec Fred et Jamie  ::):  )

c'est une rampe de gaz, mais  quoi sert-elle ?

Moi, je sais et vous ?

----------


## Auteur

1/2 point pour sevyc64

Et quel est son nom ?

----------


## Modulpro

La forme des flammes me fait penser  l'tablissement d'une onde stationnaire dans le tube (mise en vidence des nuds et ventres de vibration), mais je ne connais pas le nom du dispositif.

----------


## Auteur

Tu devrais trouver en regardant les indices de ram-0000 et sevyc64  ::whistle::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Vu dans une mission de vulgarisation scientifique sur une chaine du service public (et non, pas avec Fred et Jamie  )
> 
> c'est une rampe de gaz, mais  quoi sert-elle ?
> 
> Moi, je sais et vous ?


Non, je ne suis pas un cobaye!  ::zoubi::

----------


## sevyc64

> La forme des flammes me fait penser  l'tablissement d'une onde stationnaire dans le tube (mise en vidence des nuds et ventres de vibration), mais je ne connais pas le nom du dispositif.


C'est le principe, oui !

Et certains petits malins qui s'ennuient au fond de leur garage se sont amus  le faire aussi en 2D

----------


## Invit

Tube de Kundt ?

----------


## illight

On dirait un barbecue au gaz de nuit  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Tube de Kundt ?


C'est un tube oui, mais pas celui de Kundt.

----------


## MrBoo

> C'est un tube oui, mais pas celui de Kundt.


Tube de Rubens ? http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tube_de_Rubens

----------


## Auteur

> Tube de Rubens ? http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tube_de_Rubens


Exact ! Le 1/2 point restant pour MrBoo.

J'ai fait une image  partir de la vido ci-dessous. Son fonctionnement sur la "Lettre  Elise" me surprend.



Voici une autre version 2D ?





De quoi enflammer (cas de le dire  ::aie:: ) vos soires !
Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler d'ondes stationnaires pour cette exprience mais plutt d'analyseur de spectre, chaque flamme reprsentant une frquence.

----------


## Modulpro

> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler d'ondes stationnaires pour cette exprience mais plutt d'analyseur de spectre, chaque flamme reprsentant une frquence.


Il s'agit pourtant bien d'une onde stationnaire : la rflexion de l'onde acoustique en bout de tube entrane l'apparition d'une onde stationnaire longitudinale (lorsque la frquence d'excitation correspond  une harmonique du tube). Il y a donc des diffrences de pression locale dans le tube, qui fait que le gaz sort plus ou moins. Tout ceci est bien expliqu ici.
Ce dispositif ne permet donc pas de visualiser le spectre de la musique, mais uniquement la longueur d'onde de la note fondamentale, seulement si elle correspond  une harmonique du tube.

----------


## Nhaps

L'audience attend le prochain lment !  ::):

----------


## ram-0000

> L'audience attend le prochain lment !


Et le voil

C'est quoi cela ?

----------


## Kreepz

Est-ce en bois?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce en bois?


Oui  l'extrieur

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Et le voil
> 
> C'est quoi cela ?


a devient sacrment tordu  ::aie:: 




> Envoy par Kreepz
> 
> 
> Est-ce en bois?
> 
> 
> Oui  l'extrieur


Lintrieur contient-il de llectronique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Lintrieur contient-il de llectronique ?


Oui

----------


## ternel

Est-ce que le schmilblick est utilis pour faire du bruit?
Est-ce sa fonction principale?

----------


## DevBaldwin

Un tourne-disque ?

----------


## Nhaps

Google image doit tre balaise, vu la tronche de l'image que l'on a ^^

Est ce que cet objet est vieux ? > 25 ans ?  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que le schmilblick est utilis pour faire du bruit?


Non



> Est-ce sa fonction principale?


Non



> Un tourne-disque ?


Non



> Est ce que cet objet est vieux ? > 25 ans ?


Oui

----------


## sevyc64

Tlphone ou boitier en rapport avec la  tlphonie des annes 40-60 ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Tlphone ou boitier en rapport avec la  tlphonie des annes 40-60 ?


Aucun rapport avec la tlphonie

----------


## ternel

Est-ce un petit objet (moins de dix centimtres) ou au contraire d'un grand, comme une personne ou une armoire, ou un trs gros, de la taille d'un vhicule?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce un petit objet (moins de dix centimtres)


Petit objet, c'est comme le schmilblick, il tient dans la main, il tient dans la main !!!!

----------


## Lung

> Petit objet, c'est comme le schmilblick, il tient dans la main, il tient dans la main !!!!


Oui, mais il n'est pas vert.
 ::aie::

----------


## ternel

Une maquette du Tardis avant peinture?
Un casse-noix lectrique?

----------


## ram-0000

> Une maquette du Tardis avant peinture?


Non



> Un casse-noix lectrique?


Non

----------


## LooserBoy

Est-ce que c'est une e-cigarette en bois?

(Tient dans la main, en bois avec de llectronique  l'intrieur...)

----------


## Kreepz

Est-ce lectronique?

----------


## ram-0000

> Est-ce que c'est une e-cigarette en bois?


Non



> Est-ce lectronique?


Oui

----------


## cedric_india

un taille crayon electronique ?

----------


## Nhaps

Une pipe lectronique ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un taille crayon electronique ?


Non



> Une pipe lectronique ?


Non

----------


## E.Bzz

Un appareil de mesure ?

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Un poste de TSF ?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un appareil de mesure ?


Non



> Un poste de TSF ?


Non

Au fait, je vous ai dit que j'tais revenu  un dfi plus ... informatique ?

----------


## straasha

un Apple I ?

----------


## ram-0000

> un Apple I ?


Non

----------


## shadowmoon

Un calculateur en bois ?

----------


## MrBoo

La premiere souris informatique?

Y-a-t-il un rapport avec clavier d'ordinateur?

----------


## ram-0000

> Un calculateur en bois ?


Non pour le calculateur

----------


## ternel

La *C*afetire, vitale amie du dveloppeur?

----------


## ram-0000

> La *C*afetire, vitale amie du dveloppeur?


Non (pourtant, je reconnais bien que cet instrument est absolument vital pour toute quipe de dveloppement  ::lol:: )

----------


## MrBoo

Apparemment mes dernieres questions sont passes entre deux post.... ::aie:: 
Je ritre donc :

La premiere souris informatique?

Y-a-t-il un rapport avec clavier d'ordinateur?

----------


## ram-0000

> Apparemment mes dernieres questions sont passes entre deux post....


Ben oui mais si tu fais exprs de rpondre pendant que je rponds, on va pas s'en sortir aussi  ::P: 



> Y-a-t-il un rapport avec clavier d'ordinateur?


Non



> La premire souris informatique?


J'accepte la rponse, ce n'est pas la premire souris mais plutt un prototype de la premire souris, 1 point pour MrBoo


Elles ont bien chang les souris depuis. C'tait une souris Apple avec dj 1 seul bouton et 1 seul mouvement  la fois, pas de diagonale. Il parait que ce prototype a t en vente sur eBay  5 000.

----------


## ternel

j'aime bien comme l'une des partie de l'image est inverse

----------


## MrBoo

> Ben oui mais si tu fais exprs de rpondre pendant que je rponds, on va pas s'en sortir aussi


   C'est ce qu'il s'appelle tre coinc entre deux post....  ::lefou::   D'o l'expression...

Pour l'image de la souris, c'est  celle l que je pensait.
Mais, sincrement, j'ai pas post sans grande conviction, car je n'arrivait pas  retrouv le dtail de l'image dans la grande....
C'tait surtout pour faire avancer le schmilblick, enfin la souris (c'tait le premier nom donn  la souris....  ::aie::  )
Comme quoi, faut toujours tenter. Sur un malentendu.... ya moyen de conclure....

----------


## Nhaps

> Sur un malentendu.... ya moyen de conclure....

----------


## Kropernic

Je dcouvre seulement aujourd'hui la discussion.  Je viens de passer un bon moment de rigolade et d'tonnement  lire les 29 pages  ::): 

Je vois que le dernier message date du 25 juin.  C'est fini le jeu ?  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

> Je vois que le dernier message date du 25 juin.  C'est fini le jeu ?


Pause estivale  ::mouarf:: 

Si tu t'ennuies tu as ce sujet (389 pages  ::aie:: ) :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/

----------


## Kropernic

> Pause estivale 
> 
> Si tu t'ennuies tu as ce sujet (389 pages ) :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/


Premier message : une image qui n'apparait pas.  Ca donne pas envie ^^

Vais attendre 2 semaines que ce soit la rentre pour venir jouer avec vous alors  ::): 
Mme si je ne vais jamais rien trouver car je suis totalement inculte en lectronique.  Toutes vos histoires de tubes,  par les cathodiques, je n'en jamais entendu parler XD.

----------


## Auteur

> Premier message : une image qui n'apparait pas.  Ca donne pas envie ^^


Normal. Au dbut Rothen avait post certaines de ses photos temporairement, avec le temps elles ont disparu. 
Mais certaines sont restes.

----------


## ram-0000

> Je dcouvre seulement aujourd'hui la discussion.  Je viens de passer un bon moment de rigolade et d'tonnement  lire les 29 pages 
> 
> Je vois que le dernier message date du 25 juin.  C'est fini le jeu ?


Non non, le jeu n'est pas fini mais mon temps et ma disponibilit ne sont pas infinis  ::aie:: . A l'occasion j'essaierai de relancer mais si quelqu'un veut aussi s'y coller, pas de problme !!!

----------


## Kropernic

> Non non, le jeu n'est pas fini mais mon temps et ma disponibilit ne sont pas infinis . A l'occasion j'essaierai de relancer mais si quelqu'un veut aussi s'y coller, pas de problme !!!


Je posterai p-e un image (enfin un bout) ce soir d'un vieux brol qui trane au bureau :-)

----------


## Kropernic

Avec quelques heures de retard, voici un bout de l'objet mystre ^^ (c'est pris depuis un smartphone donc sorry pour la qualit).

----------


## ram-0000

L'interface de saisie sur un vieil ordinateur ou calculateur ? (je n'ose parler de clavier  ::oops:: )

----------


## Kropernic

> L'interface de saisie sur un vieil ordinateur ou calculateur ? (je n'ose parler de clavier )


Interface oui. 
Ordinateur/calculateur non...

Enfin je crois XD (suis sr  99%)

----------


## ram-0000

Un quipement pour lumire (genre chenillard lectronique) ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Un quipement pour lumire (genre chenillard lectronique) ?


Du tout.

Je suis rest dans le thme premier (si je ne me trompe pas de discussion) et c'est en rapport direct avec les ordinateurs.

----------


## Auteur

Ca va tre chaud pour trouver ce truc. Rien sur Google  partir des indices : un switch Execute / Enter et un bouton rotatif hexadcimal.

----------


## Kropernic

> Ca va tre chaud pour trouver ce truc. Rien sur Google  partir des indices : un switch Execute / Enter et un bouton rotatif hexadcimal.


Ca c'est sr, c'est un bout d'une photo que j'ai prise moi-mme avec le gsm.  Donc forcment, c'est pas google qui va t'aider ^^.

Je vais rflchir pour p-e mettre un autre indice...  Mais c'est pas facile de prendre un morceau qui donne une ide sans que ce soit trop flagrant...

----------


## Auteur

C'est un appareil de laboratoire ?

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est un appareil de laboratoire ?


Laboratoire ayant un sens assez large, je dirais oui. (y a mme des laboratoires dans les boucheries XD)

----------


## Kropernic

Allez un indice... C'est un objet que nous utilisons encore tous les jours (enfin, on utilise une version plus volue videmment).

----------


## sevyc64

un programmateur de mmoire, ou un truc du genre

----------


## Auteur

> Laboratoire ayant un sens assez large, je dirais oui. (y a mme des laboratoires dans les boucheries XD)


je pensais aux laboratoires de recherches ou bureaux d'tudes.




> Allez un indice... C'est un objet que nous utilisons encore tous les jours (enfin, on utilise une version plus volue videmment).


un minuteur qui sonne quand le repas est cuit  ::mrgreen::  ? En base 16 ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Une calculatrice ?

----------


## Auteur

a ne serait pas un des tout premiers digicodes  :8O:  ?

----------


## Kropernic

> un programmateur de mmoire, ou un truc du genre


Pas loin !

----------


## Kropernic

> un minuteur qui sonne quand le repas est cuit  ? En base 16 ?


Mouahahah, si a existait en magasin, c'est le genre de truc que je serais capable d'acheter ^^

Mais non!

----------


## Kropernic

> Une calculatrice ?


Non

----------


## Kropernic

> a ne serait pas un des tout premiers digicodes  ?


Non plus.

J'allais vous mettre la photo complte (car en fait, l'objet en question en 2 morceaux  l'heure actuelle et celle dont j'ai mis le bout, c'est juste une interface) mais vu que Yves s'approche, je vais attendre ^^

----------


## sevyc64

un chenillard programmable ?

C'est de toute faon quelque chose pour programmer une squence, et ensuite lancer son excution

----------


## Auteur

> C'est de toute faon quelque chose pour programmer une squence, et ensuite lancer son excution


c'est pour a que j'ai pens au digicode

----------


## Kropernic

> un chenillard programmable ?


 Non (je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un chenillard ^^)





> Envoy par sevyc64
> 
> 
>  C'est de toute faon quelque chose pour programmer une squence, et ensuite lancer son excution
> 
> 
> c'est pour a que j'ai pens au digicode


Dj dit non.

Mais je me demande si je vous ai pas induit en erreur.  Je pense pas mais bon, on ne sait jamais alors je vais prciser.  L'image est bien un bout d'un interface pour programmer quelque chose.  Ce qu'il faut trouver, c'est ce quelque chose.
Voil donc le panneau d'interface au complet.  Il ne reste plus qu' savoir  quoi il est reli.  Ou plutt, tait reli car l, il est dtach et juste pos sur le haut d'une armoire ^^.

N.B. : La zone noire masque des tiquettes dymos qui aurait rvles sans quivoque possible l'objet en question.  Je l'ai donc masqu pour que le jeu continue...

----------


## Auteur

une interface rackable 19"  ::D:  (pas sr que cela fasse avancer les choses  ::aie:: )
Il y a donc :
- un buzzer ;
- des LED indiquant l'tat du systme ;
- le bouton display semble indiquer la prsence d'un cran ;
- une prise jack (en blanc) qui donne l'impression que cela t ajout ensuite ;
- un bouton rotatif et un switch pour la programmation ;
- et le tout a un lien avec l'informatique.
On trouvait cet appareil chez des professionnels ?


Un chenillard est une srie de LED qui s'allument et s'teignent successivement : pense  K2000.

----------


## sevyc64

Aucune ide.

Ayant travailler dans le sous-traitance industrielle, des faces avant semblables, j'en ai vu des 10nes et des 100nes (on fabriquait les armoires lectriques, bancs de testes, etc... pour nos clients).

N'ayant pas souvenir d'avoir vu spcifiquement celle-l, je ne peux dire quel est l'appareil en question.

----------


## Kropernic

> une interface rackable 19"  (pas sr que cela fasse avancer les choses )


En effet, a ne fait pas avancer ^^



> On trouvait cet appareil chez des professionnels ?


A l'poque de cet appareil, je dirais qu'on ne trouvait ce dernier que chez des professionels.  De nos jours, avec les modles plus rcents, on en trouve chez tout le monde.



> Un chenillard est une srie de LED qui s'allument et s'teignent successivement : pense  K2000.


Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Auteur

L'anctre de l'Arduino  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 


Ton systme a quel ge ?
Dans quelle activit professionnelle pouvait-on le trouver ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Dans quelle activit professionnelle pouvait-on le trouver ?


On n'est pas sens rpondre que par oui ou non ?  Mais bon, j'suis en train de me dire que p-e que ce genre d'interface peut tre appliqu sur une multitude d'appareils alors je vais rpondre quand mme...

Dans presque (je reste prudent) toute activit professionnelle ncessitant un ordinateur.

EDIT : Pour l'ge, aucune ide mais je peux me renseigner lundi.  Mais c'est vieux...

----------


## sevyc64

Ne serait-ce pas une interface de communication, type GPIB, RS232, ou peut-tre mme rseau ?
Avec le slecteur pour choisir le canal (ou l'adresse de la machine), a me parlerais ce genre de matriel, mais pas spcifiquement celui-l malheureusement.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> A l'poque de cet appareil, je dirais qu'on ne trouvait ce dernier que chez des professionels.  De nos jours, avec les modles plus rcents, on en trouve chez tout le 
> monde.


Un four  micro-ondes ?

(ben quoi, qui ne tente rien n'a rien  ::P: )

----------


## Kropernic

> Ne serait-ce pas une interface de communication, type GPIB, RS232, ou peut-tre mme rseau ?
> Avec le slecteur pour choisir le canal (ou l'adresse de la machine), a me parlerais ce genre de matriel, mais pas spcifiquement celui-l malheureusement.


Euh... J'y connais pas grand chose en hardware et encore moins en rseau...   Alors p-e que l'interface communique avec l'appareil via un des moyens que tu cites mais honntement, j'en sais rien.




> Yop !
> 
> Un four  micro-ondes ?
> 
> (ben quoi, qui ne tente rien n'a rien )


Non  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai piti alors voil un bout de l'appareil.


Aucun zoom n'a t utilis.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Une perforatrice de carte perfore ?

----------


## Jipt

> A l'poque de cet appareil, je dirais qu'on ne trouvait ce dernier que chez des professionnels.  *De nos jours, avec les modles plus rcents, on en trouve chez tout le monde*.


Un tlphone ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Une perforatrice de carte perfore ?


Non




> Un tlphone ?


Non

----------


## Auteur

Un modem ?


Ca reprsente quoi la photo, je ne vois pas bien.

----------


## Kropernic

> Un modem ?
> 
> 
> Ca reprsente quoi la photo, je ne vois pas bien.


Non 

P'tit comique va ^^

----------


## ram-0000

Un jeu de lumires programmable ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

Ne serait-ce pas l'interface d'un dispositif de sauvegarde (sur bandes magntiques) ? L'anctre de la clef USB quoi... 

Ou alors d'un disposif d'acquisition audio, ou vido ? Un fax, un scanner ?

----------


## Auteur

> P'tit comique va ^^


ben quoi, vu l'heure je me suis dit que tu tais un peu endormi et que sans le vouloir tu allais donner la rponse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> Un jeu de lumires programmable ?


Non





> Salut,
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas l'interface d'un dispositif de sauvegarde (sur bandes magntiques) ? L'anctre de la clef USB quoi...


Non (mais on se rapproche)




> Ou alors d'un disposif d'acquisition audio, ou vido ? Un fax, un scanner ?


Non.

----------


## joel.drigo

Un disque dur ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Un disque dur ?


Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!

Et voil les photos au complet !
D'abord l'interface


Et la bte en elle-mme

----------


## joel.drigo

::yaisse3:: 

Quand je vois les plateaux dans la grande photo, a me rappelle un disque dur IBM que j'ai vu en 1991, qui datait de je ne sais plus quand (les annes 1970 peut-tre bien). Il y'avait un truc dans le genre au milieu d'une armoire quasiment vide ( part ce truc et ses fixations, et peut-tre l'alimentation, je ne sais plus trop bien, enfin je me souviens que c'tait trs vide  :;): ) en mtal cubique de 1m 50 de ct.

----------


## Auteur

Disque de 20Mo d'aprs les tiquettes et il semble norme  :8O: 

A quoi servent les boutons de la face  avant finalement ? Le buzzer ?


*[edit]*
je viens de trouver ce liens sur l'histoire des systmes de sauvegarde :
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/11/...ces-1956-2013/
Si j'en crois les photo de Kropernic il s'agit d'un IBM 62
(regardez le paragraphe "1979  IBM 62PC Piccolo")
*[/edit]*

----------


## ram-0000

> Un disque dur ?





> Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


Et un point pour joel.drigo, Hall of fame mis  jour

----------


## Jipt

> A quoi servent les boutons de la face  avant finalement ? Le buzzer ?


 rien, c'tait pour nous embrouiller  ::ptdr:: 

En fait ce panneau (l'interface) trainait dans une poubelle et y a un mec qui l'a rcupr et pos l o y avait un peu de place, devant ce DD, et quelqu'un d'autre a fait la photo en trouvant a marrant et voil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

> rien, c'tait pour nous embrouiller 
> 
> En fait ce panneau (l'interface) trainait dans une poubelle et y a un mec qui l'a rcupr et pos l o y avait un peu de place, devant ce DD, et quelqu'un d'autre a fait la photo en trouvant a marrant et voil


Bah moi j'ai pas connu hein.  Mais les gars au taf m'ont dit que c'tait l'interface du disque (d'ailleurs, les tiquettes sont dessus).  J'imagine qu'il fallait,  l'poque, le "programmer" pour pouvoir l'utiliser.
Je me renseignerai demain.

----------


## Auteur

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

C'est un casque, certes, mais  quoi sert-il ?

----------


## Gecko

Un casque pour IRM?

----------


## Auteur

pfff c'est pas juste  ::triste:: 
J'ai pourtant tout fait pour que ce soit difficile  trouver  ::aie:: 


Pour l'anecdote on l'appelait le casque Jedi.
http://blog.sciencemuseum.org.uk/tal...s-jedi-helmet/
C'est le 1er casque pour utilis en IRM. 1980.
Il sert  amplifier le signal obtenu. Les enfants qui le portaient avait galement moins peur de la machine.

Voici un exemple des antennes actuelles :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageri...tique#Antennes
Cela tout de suite fait moins Jedi mais plus cosmonaute   ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

La rponse est dj trouve donc je sais que ce n'est pas a mais on aurait vachement un truc pour se rchauffer les oreilles.  
Le truc en spirale me fait mchamment penser  une rsistance qui chaufferait avec l'lectricit.

Bon, c'est un poil dangereux mais c'est pas a qui nous arrte  ::aie:: .

----------


## Auteur

> La rponse est dj trouve donc je sais que ce n'est pas a mais on aurait vachement un truc pour se rchauffer les oreilles.  
> Le truc en spirale me fait mchamment penser  une rsistance qui chaufferait avec l'lectricit.
> 
> Bon, c'est un poil dangereux mais c'est pas a qui nous arrte .


Un casque pour les hivers rigoureux donc ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gecko

Un casque russe quoi  ::aie::

----------


## Mc geek

Je souponne que Gecko s'est dj servi d'un casque qui y ressemble, ce qui explique qu'il ait trouv en 20 minutes chrono.

----------


## joel.drigo

Bonjour,

Et a, qu'est-ce que c'est (vue partielle, videmment) ?

----------


## Auteur

Une pomme d'arrosoir ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Une pomme d'arrosoir ?


Presque  :;):  Non, pas vraiment (un indice : a un rapport avec l'informatique  ::P: ).

----------


## Auteur

une antenne RFID ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> une antenne RFID ?


Non. (indice supplmentaire : tu en as un chez toi (ou au moins quivalent)).

----------


## Auteur

Un pommeau de douche RFID ?  ::aie::

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un pommeau de douche RFID ?


 ::mouarf::  Tu as une doucle RFID chez toi ?  ::koi::  

Ah ! Ce que les pustules de cet appareil ont pu faire jaser  ::mrgreen::  Pas d'eau n'y passe, de l'air, seulement de l'air. Et de la poussire aussi, surement  ::P: 

EDIT : ah, j'oubliais l'indice supplmentaire : 512.

----------


## sevyc64

a ressemble au vieux modem que l'on avait surnomm la raie !


Edit : yes c'est a : Alcatel Speed touch USB, dit la raie manta

----------


## Auteur

L'objet de joel a tenu plus longtemps que le mien. J'aurais d poster que la prise ou les tubes  ::aie::

----------


## joel.drigo

> a ressemble au vieux modem que l'on avait surnomm la raie !


 :+1: 

Oui, c'tait a. La raie manta exactement. J'ai retrouv la mienne dans un vieux carton en faisant du mnage ce matin  :;): 



EDIT : un modem ADSL 512K quand mme

----------


## sevyc64

> Oui, c'tait a. La raie manta exactement. J'ai retrouv la mienne dans un vieux carton en faisant du mnage ce matin 
> 
> EDIT : un modem ADSL 512K quand mme


Oui,  l'poque les box n'avaient pas t invente encore. Mme Free (l'inventeur des box) fonctionnait avec le vieux sagem fast 800 (j'ai encore le mien, je crois)

----------


## joel.drigo

Pour faire plaisir  @Auteur, l'appareil entier cette fois (j'ai juste gomm le nom de la marque) :

----------


## sevyc64

hum, j'ai une ide, mais je vais laisser jouer les autres un peu  ::):

----------


## Auteur

un jeu lectronique ? Pac-Man ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Oui et non. A la base, non, mais on peut jouer avec dans une certaine mesure.

Indice supplmentaire : il peut s'ouvrir comme a :

----------


## joel.drigo

Pour faire avancer, @Sevyc64 m'a propos un tamatgochi par MP. La rponse est la mme que pour la proposition de @Auteur.

----------


## Invit

La carte mmoire de la Dreamcast :

----------


## joel.drigo

> La carte mmoire de la Dreamcast :


Oui, c'est a (Visual Memory Unit). Il faut que j'en trouve un plus difficile... ouvrir d'autres vieux cartons  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Non, pas un nouveau dfi mais une petite vido musicale mettant en scne quelques phnomnes physiques :


 ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Non, pas un nouveau dfi mais une petite vido musicale mettant en scne quelques phnomnes physiques :


Merci !

Trs joli, et bien allums ces jeunes gens  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

*Dfi* 

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

indice :  a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

un silo d'assemblage ?

----------


## Auteur

> un silo d'assemblage ?


non.

----------


## ternel

C'est un machin pour secouer un wagon ou un conteneur.
J'aurai bien dit retourner, mais les dents sur les roues ne font pas le tour complet.
Ca pourrait faire partie d'un test de rsistance.

ps: vu les couleurs, je prciserai bien "une maquette de" cela.

----------


## Auteur

> C'est un machin pour secouer un wagon ou un conteneur.
> J'aurai bien dit retourner, mais les dents sur les roues ne font pas le tour complet.
> Ca pourrait faire partie d'un test de rsistance.
> 
> ps: vu les couleurs, je prciserai bien "une maquette de" cela.


 :8O:  tu as trich ?

Le nom en anglais est "Rotary Coal Dumper". Je ne sais pas comment on peut traduire a en franais. Cette machine permet de vider le contenu de wagons transportant des minerais. 

Il s'agit bien d'une maquette. J'ai vu a dans cette vido (chelle HO pour les connaisseurs) :




Et je me suis dit "c'est impossible, a n'existe pas dans la ralit". Et bien si :





C'est trs impressionnant car on peut se demander pourquoi ces wagons ne s'ouvrent pas par en dessous ou sur le ct pour vider le contenu. Je ne sais pas si cette machine existe en France. D'autres machines peuvent retourner 3 wagons en mme temps !

----------


## joel.drigo

> ...car on peut se demander pourquoi ces wagons ne s'ouvrent pas par en dessous ou sur le ct pour vider le contenu.


Probablement parce qu'il faudrait quand mme les retourner (ou les incliner) pour les remplir. Donc tant qu' faire... Et puis il y a aussi des problmes de solidit (s'il y a 250 tonnes de minerais qui appuient sur une porte, faudrait un sacr loquet pour pas qu'elle s'ouvre sous la pression...)

----------


## Kropernic

> Probablement parce qu'il faudrait quand mme les retourner (ou les incliner) pour les remplir. Donc tant qu' faire... Et puis il y a aussi des problmes de solidit (s'il y a 250 tonnes de minerais qui appuient sur une porte, faudrait un sacr loquet pour pas qu'elle s'ouvre sous la pression...)


Bah ils pourraient avoir une "porte" sur le dessous pour le dchargement et une sur le dessus pour le chargement.

Je crois surtout que la raison est qu'avec une "porte" sur le dessous, en cas de dfaillance du "sacr loquet" ( joel.drigo), a fait un paquet de marchandise sur les voies, le trafic interrompu le temps du nettoyage et j'en passe.

Si c'est la porte du dessus qui flanche, c'est quand mme tout de suite beaucoup moins grave.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Bah ils pourraient avoir une "porte" sur le dessous pour le dchargement et une sur le dessus pour le chargement.


2 portes sur n wagons cotent plus cher qu'un trou bant sur n wagons, et quelques grosses machines pour les retourner  ::P:  Et en plus, c'est plus drle, je trouve; surtout que a s'appelle un "culbuteur de wagon"  :;):  a doit s'clater avec a aux pots de fin d'anne : "Allez, je vous offre un tour de mange ! Tout le monde dans le culbuteur !"  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> surtout que a s'appelle un "culbuteur de wagon"


j'aurai appris un truc aujourd'hui. Quand j'ai dcouvert a en vido j'tais bouche be.





> a doit s'clater avec a aux pots de fin d'anne : "Allez, je vous offre un tour de mange ! Tout le monde dans le culbuteur !"


Accrochez-vous bien, a va secouer, je lance la machine pour faire 3 tours !


Voici une vido de 1897 (?) On peut voir les ouvriers qui posent durant le tournage et la machine derrire qui fonctionne, a doit bien secouer quand mme  ::aie:: 



c'est moi o il y a des messages subliminaux dans cette vido ?  ::koi::

----------


## Jipt

> j'aurai appris un truc aujourd'hui. Quand j'ai dcouvert a en vido j'tais bouche be.
> 
> c'est moi o il y a des messages subliminaux dans cette vido ?


Gant ce truc ! Bien encore un machin des amerloques, a  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, en terme de messages subliminaux, tout ce que j'ai trouv c'est a (1 seule image, prsente deux fois) :



Il y a aussi un petit cafouillage au tout dbut qui pourrait y faire penser, mais c'est juste la colle du montage qui a un peu bav sur les bouts (mal coups) raccords.

----------


## ternel

Incroyable, bonne rponse du premier coup!!!

La maquette, j'y ai pens pour la forme et la couleur des cordons jaunes.

Pour le reste, la partie plate du culbuteur est rainur, ca m'a fait pens  des rails.
La structure est puissamment renforce, un peu comme les ponts de chemin de fer.

Comme il y a deux grosses roues dentes et des pinces sur le haut, ca colle bien avec une inclinaison.


Cela dit, je suis comme vous surpris de son existence, mme si je trouve la raison assez logique, aprs coup.

----------


## Auteur

> La maquette, j'y ai pens pour la forme et la couleur des cordons jaunes.


Je pensais que poster une maquette sans wagon et hors contexte cela allait faire durer plus longtemps le jeu... C'est rat  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Allez une trs facile :
Que fait-il ?

----------


## Kreepz

Il fait un screenshot?  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> Il fait un screenshot?


ben oui. Google t'a bien aid  ::mrgreen::  ?
Je ne connaissais pas cette mthode voil pourquoi j'ai post la photo.

Je me dis parfois que certains messages de cette discussion auraient bien leur place dans *la section Histoire des technologies de l'information*.  :;):

----------


## Kreepz

> ben oui. Google t'a bien aid  ?
> Je ne connaissais pas cette mthode voil pourquoi j'ai post la photo.
> 
> Je me dis parfois que certains messages de cette discussion auraient bien leur place dans *la section Histoire des technologies de l'information*.


Ah non j'ai simplement dis la premire chose qui me venait  l'esprit  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> ben oui.


t'es srieux  :8O:

----------


## Invit

Je pensais qu'il regardait de la pornographie  discrtement  au boulot...

----------


## Auteur

> t'es srieux


Il fait une copie d'cran effectivement ! La photo date de 1983. Le lien

----------


## Deaf

a nous parat fou, mais il y a deux-trois ans, j'ai eu un cas de support niveau 3 (donc du monde tait pass entre), pour lequel, j'avais en pice jointe une image d'une qualit misrable. Aprs investigation, il s'est rvl qu'il s'agissait d'un scan d'une impression d'une photo de l'cran de l'utilisateur...
Avec toutes ces nouvelles technos  disposition, a-t-on vraiment volu?  ::roll::

----------

